# Gildenmeister fällt etwas ab



## Noname0815 (22. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

bei uns in der Gilde haben wir so ein kleines Problemchen und irgendwie ist es so, dass es keiner so gerne angehen möchte. Unser GM ist ein richtig netter, feiner Kerl, nur es ist halt so, dass er doch von der Leistung recht weit hinterher hängt. Ich meine, ein Ele-Schami sollte ja bei Sindragosa 25 ein klitzekleinesbisschen mehr dmg fahren als 4,7k dps. ;-)

Nun weiß ich nicht, ob unser Vier-Gestirn von Gilden- und Raidleitung das Thema auch intern anspricht, aber irgendwie tritt da keine Besserung ein. Vor allem findet das Thema Belustigung, wenn er nach einem Wipe den Verursacher anspricht und fragt was er da für einen Mist gebaut hat. Ich meine, die Gilde ist ein richtig netter haufen, auch mit der Leitung passt das soweit, nur kanns net sein, dass Leute für Fehler kritisiert werden während der Häuptling unter allem steht. Es kommt dann noch hinzu, dass wir niemanden da haben, der mit Argumenten kommen könnte dass es besser laufen könnte, weil sich keiner mit nem Ele auskennt bzw. ihn im Raid spielt. Kennt da eventuell jemand Vergleichswerte, wieviel Schaden ein Ele raushaun müsste bzw. liegt es eventuell am Movement etc.?

Hätte man auch eventuell im Schami-Forum posten können, aber hier gehts ja auch darum, dass man keinen Unfrieden in der Gilde stiften will...


----------



## Gerti (22. April 2010)

Also Simcraft oder Rawr müssten DPS Werte, die man bestmöglich schaffen könnte ausspucken.


----------



## Natar (22. April 2010)

ele + movement = nicht gut


----------



## Lari (22. April 2010)

Hmmm, in so einem Fall schau ich mir das Equip an und lese mich bei elitistjerks.com oder eben hier bei buffed.de ein, um etwa einen Peil von der Klasse zu haben. Wenn dort grobe Patzer beim Equip sind, dann sprech ich das schonmal an. Ansonsten, wenn keine Fehler erkennbar sind, würde ich ihn einfach drauf ansprechen. 4,7k ist nun wirklich nicht die Welt, aber man muss bei Sindragosa natürlich auch Bedenken, dass dort die DPS allgemein etwas geringer ist.

Sprecht es an, dass er unter dem Niveau des Raids spielt. Handhabe ich nicht anders (als Raidleiter).
Davon abgesehen ist bei Sindragosa nicht der Schaden der Gruppe das Problem, sondern die Umsetzung der Taktik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (22. April 2010)

bin selber ele schami, und schaff mitn 5er gs mehr als unsere leute mim 6er gs, aber sobalds movement beginnt fall ich ziemlich stark,
deshalb - Bewegen so WENIG wie MÖGLICH, aber so VIEL wie NÖTIG


----------



## Dicun (22. April 2010)

Wenn er ein feiner Kerl ist - da kann ihn doch sicher auch jemand aus dem Volk ansprechen und das mal Thema machen? Einfach frisch frei von der Leber weg, wie man so sagt.
Ich denke, das wäre als erstes nen Versuch wert.


----------



## Kev_S (22. April 2010)

Ich sehe es wie Lari,

der Gildenmeister hat ja zusätzlich nicht nur sich selbst zu bewegen, sondern muss auch noch schaun, wer sich nicht bewegt und das eventuell ansagen. er muss augen und ohren überall haben (auch wenns ein 4gestirn aus gm und raidlead ist) und dann noch dps fahren^^ das ist schon reichlich und um Lari nochmal zu Zitieren: Davon abgesehen ist bei Sindragosa nicht der Schaden der Gruppe das Problem, sondern die Umsetzung der Taktik

und von mir nochmal, solange es funktioniert, wo ist das Problem^^? wenn ihr bei Sindragosa seid, habt ihr vermutlich Prof und Bloodqueen down und die sind viel höhere Damage encounter


----------



## Mayestic (22. April 2010)

Ihr scheint keine Gemeinschaft denn sonst würde das Problem nicht bestehen.
In einer Gemeinschaft wo angeblich alle gleichgestellt sind muss auch jeder wenn er denn tatsächlich Fehler macht darauf hingewiesen werden dürfen ohne das der Kritiker gleich ausm Raid / Gilde gekickt wird. 
Sollte es dennoch dazu kommen stellt sich die Frage ob ihr tatsächlich unter so jemandem "dienen" wollt.
Ihr müsst da wohl durch und auch ihn drauf hinweisen das auch er mehr aus seinem Char rausholen könnte sofern er im Raid nix anderes zu tun hat als seinen Job. Wenn er administrative Aufgaben hat kanns gut sein das er deswegen nicht 100% geben kann weil er nebenher noch beschäftigt ist. 
Vielleicht findet sich ja hier ein Schamiexperte dem du den Charnamen kennen kannst wenn du relativ anonym bleiben willst kann ich verstehn das du den Link hier nicht reinpackst. Soll sich ein Experte oder wer auch immer mal den Char anschaun. Evtl wären auch andere Berichte nützlich. Als ich noch spielte gabs immernoch WWS. Da sah man schon recht viel, halt was der Char während des Kampfes so alles gemacht hat. Evtl stimmt ja seine Rotation nicht. Ferndiagnose wird wohl unmöglich sein.

MFG


----------



## Treefolk (22. April 2010)

Unser Rl ist nen Hunter der kommt wenn er kein Rl macht auf seine 10,5-11k dps. Wenn er aber Rl macht fällt er schon mal um 1-2k. Er begründet das damit das er als RL auch immer drauf schaut was die anderen machen oder er passt noch mehr auf was so passiert um ansagen machen zu können damit alle DDs und Heiler sich auf ihre aufgabe Konzentrieren können ohne die ganze zeit DBM oder BigWigs im Blick zu haben. Wenn ers ansagt Failt keiner. Da lassen wir die paar k DPS dann halt weg ^^


----------



## spectrumizer (22. April 2010)

Noname0815 schrieb:


> [...] Vor allem findet das Thema Belustigung, wenn er nach einem Wipe den Verursacher anspricht und fragt was er da für einen Mist gebaut hat. [...] nur kanns net sein, dass Leute für Fehler kritisiert werden während der Häuptling unter allem steht.


Was hat das eine denn mit dem anderen zu tun? Hat der Häuptling den Wipe verursacht, weil er zu wenig DPS fährt? Oder was hat es damit zu tun, dass er als GL jemanden kritisiert, weil er Mist gebaut hat?


----------



## Sylfa (22. April 2010)

Vielleicht kann ich dir aushelfen, oder zumindest Referenzdaten geben,

also ich spiele Ele erfolgreich im Raid, und steh immer ziehmlich weit oben, daher kann ich dir zumindest schonma sagen dass er beim Arkanmage/Schurke/Jäger Probleme haben wird mitzuhalten, aber dennoch ist es nicht unmöglich, allgemein ist es beim Ele halt so das sobald er rennen muss seine DPS fast komplett ausfällt, sprich die DPS-Kurve verdammt steil gegen Süden zeigt. Daher sollte man die Zeit der GCD nutzen für Stellungswechsel.

 Bei Sindragosa merke ich auch wie meine DPS im vergleich zu anderen kämpfen etwas absinkt, aber ich kann mich dennoch auf 7-8k DPS retten bei einem Gearscore von 5,8k. Denke mal sollte genügen zum vergleichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (22. April 2010)

Hört auf zu spammen und bleibt beim Thema.


----------



## Yagilrallae (22. April 2010)

Sindragosa is nen Drecksboss für nen Ele, interessanter wäre gewesen wieviel Euer schami bei anderen Bossen so fährt.
Jäger und Melees sind dort unantastbar weit vorn. (oder Magier die nach zig Stacks einfach kurz in Eisblock gehen, etc)
Dazu tickt der Dot des Flammenschocks weiter, während man sich hinter Eisgräber begibt -> DPS fällt in Keller.

Aber dennoch hier mal eine Auflistung für Ele-Schami-Damage
Und ja, ich habe etwas Ahnung vom Ele, wie man bei Saurfang im 10er Europe sieht, halte ich da auch brav Platz 1 mit meinem Schami Belegréd


Wrath of the Lichking 10er - Europe

Wrath of the Lichking 10er - all (inkl. Taiwan - America - Europe - Korea)




Wrath of the Lichking 25er - Europe
(Hier Belegréd bei Saurfang Platz 1 / bei Fauldarm nur Platz 18)

Wrath of the Lichking 25er - all (inkl. Taiwan - America - Europe - Korea)


Parallel möchte ich auch anmerken: Mein Schami ist als DD in einer Stammgruppe, dort muss ich keinen RL machen.
Gildenintern bin ich Raidleiter: wenn ich als Tank mit meinem Warri fungiere, kann ich wundervoll alles ansagen, etc.
gehe ich gildenintern allerdings als Schadensklasse mit, weil zu viel Tanks angemeldet sind, ist meine DPS auch deutlich unter der normalen, wie ich sie in randomgruppen o.ä. fahren würde. Ansagen und auf alles achten kostet leider auch bei mir DPS.
Hier muss man allerdings auch abwiegen, wie viel die Gruppe überhaupt angesagt bekommen muss.


P.s.: @Vorposter Lillya:
Also Spam entdecke ich hier bislang nicht ...sieht wohl aus wie ein "fc"
Eher im Gegenteil: Nette Tips und Ratschläge statt "Spam"


----------



## Sapper13 (22. April 2010)

Du bist ne ganz arme Wurst TE. Warum? Du erwartet von uns ein erklärung wie Du ein ganz offensichtliches Kommunikationsproblem auf zwischenmenschlicher Ebene auf die Kette bekommen sollst. Das ist sowas von Arm da würde ich mich echt schämen (es sei denn du bist 10 Jahre alt oder so, dann will ich nichts gesagt haben)

Leute wie Du sind einfach nur Menschen die sich nichts trauen und erst 1000 mal um Rat fragen damit sie hinterher sagen können: Aber die schlauen auf buffed haben auch gesagt ich soll.

Und das dann noch hinter dem Rücken eines Menschen der sich in einem gebilde befindet das Du als netten Haufen bezeichnest. Ganz ehrlich, wenn er das erfahren würde das ihr euch lustig darüber macht ohne ihn darauf anzusprechen, würde ich an seiner stelle die Gilde auflösen.

Denn sie ist kein netter Haufen, sonst ein unehrliche Vereinigung von Raidgeilen Lästerspacken.


----------



## Starfros (22. April 2010)

ist er generell bei allen anderen bossen auch der letzte im dmg? 
ist der Bossfight neu für die gruppe bzw neu für ihn , seit wielange kämpft ihr schon erfolglos gegen ihn.
ist er vom Equipstand auf fast gleicher höhe mit den anderen?
ist er derjenige der auf alles sehe schauen muss und dem raid die ansage macht was gleich kommt für eine fähigkeit beim bosskampf?
ist er derjenige der überwiegend fehler macht die zum wipe führen ?

die andere seite ist , was hat dps mit fehelr zu tun. Damit verursache ich keinen wipe in dem sinne , wenn der enragetime anschlägt kann man schauen ob gerade er die person ist die letzendlich zu wenig dps raus haut.

Aber ihn zu kicken NUR weil er zu wenig dps raushaut sry..... entweder man hilft ihm auf die sprünge mit skillung rota spielweise an sich oder ?
Wenn das alles nicht fruchtet mal anfragen ob er nicht doch eher eine andere Klassen besser spielen kann.


Die angegeben punkte oben gehen aus dem TE text nicht hervor. Es steht lediglich nur da das er bei boss x nur 4,7k dps fährt.


----------



## Duexer (22. April 2010)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> Du bist ne ganz arme Wurst TE. Warum? Du erwartet von uns ein erklärung wie Du ein ganz offensichtliches Kommunikationsproblem auf zwischenmenschlicher Ebene auf die Kette bekommen sollst. Das ist sowas von Arm da würde ich mich echt schämen (es sei denn du bist 10 Jahre alt oder so, dann will ich nichts gesagt haben)
> 
> Leute wie Du sind einfach nur Menschen die sich nichts trauen und erst 1000 mal um Rat fragen damit sie hinterher sagen können: Aber die schlauen auf buffed haben auch gesagt ich soll.
> 
> ...



Zustimmung!!!!!!!


----------



## Freakypriest (22. April 2010)

Ich denke solange er alles im blick hat und auf andere Spieler achtet und ihr die Enragetimer nicht erreicht, ist doch alles nur halb so wild.


----------



## Noname0815 (22. April 2010)

Ok, Sindragosa war jetzt ein blödes Beispiel, aber es ist grundsätzlich, dass er in der Liste der DDs auf Platz 11-14 zu finden ist. Gleich welcher Boss. Da ziehen die anderen gnadenlos weg. Am Equip und Sockeln kanns net liegen, das ist top.

Wegen Kritik seinerseits ist es so, dass da auch mal überdurchschnittlich viele Fehler bei sind. Genau das isses ja. Kritik im Raid muss sein, aber von jemandem der selber vorwegmarschiert. Dafür ist eigentlich auch unser Raidleiter, der da in erste Linie draufguckt, da. Ist jetzt zwar überzogen, aber ich würde mich z.B. bei all berechtigter Kritik nach einem "Im-Feuer-stehen-geblieben"-Tod komm ich mir verschaukelt vor wenns von einem kommt, dem es 5mal häufiger passiert.

Dass das Thema bei uns mal raus muss ist klar, nur ich tu mich ein wenig schwer mit dem Wie. Erstens fehlen mir halt die Argumente bezüglich der Klasse (danke aber für die Tipps, werd mir das auf jeden Fall angucken), denn ohne Argumente kann keine konstruktive Kritik zustande kommen. Zweitens ist die Frage: warten bis das Thema durch gereiztes Klimer wieder aktuell wird oder gleich raus damit.

Wie es halt so schön heißt: jeder muss kritikfähig sein, nur wie es am Ende umgesetzt wird ist ja häufig eine andere Geschichte. :-)
Ist ja nicht persönlich sondern im Sinne der Gilde und des Raids.


----------



## Illsen (22. April 2010)

Lasst den Knaben vor der Tür für sindragosa und tauscht ihn gegen jeman der bei dem Boss mehr DPS fährt. Wenn der Raidleiter nicht von allein auf diese Idee kommt macht er seinen Job falsch. Die popeligen Ansagen kann auch einer der Offis oder ein Raidmember eurer Wahl übernehmen.


----------



## Treefolk (22. April 2010)

Schamies sind in Icc leider nicht soooo gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_rhBQCU3ZvuY/S3rh7QoGIaI/AAAAAAAAAII/DNWrT6dBnt4/s1600-h/dps.jpg


----------



## Milissa (22. April 2010)

Dann redet mit ihm wenn er ein guter gildenmeister/in ist würd er die kritik hinnehmen und versuchen sich auch selbst zu verbessern. Man kann sachen nur ändern wenn man dies auch mitgeteilt bekommt. 

Trau dich mehr als dich aus dem Raid oder die Gilde zu kicken kann er nicht und wenn er es macht kann ihn passieren das er schnell allein steht.

Ich sag nur eins was ich lernen musste da ich mitlerweile selbst Raids leite sei es Leader, Co-Leader, Klassenleader oder nur Member sogar Gilden habe ich geleitet und habe meine Fähigkeiten auch nur verbessern können indem ich Lob, Kritik oder sonstiges gesagt bekommen habe. 

WARUM weil kein Mensch Perfekt ist wer sowas von sich behauptet ist sowieso keiner mit dem man spielen sollte.

Also nur mut und klär das mal in eure Gilde / Raid vor da unruhen entstehen und vll alles auseinanderfällt


----------



## Dicun (22. April 2010)

Die alte Geschichte von "Wasch mich, aber mach mich nicht nass..." was Kritik angeht.
Wenn keine Emotionen da sind, ist es auf jeden Fall geschickter das aufzugreifen, als mit denselbigen im Hintergrund.

Mein Tip: Sprich ihn direkt an - Dir ist es ja auch Bedürfnis genug es hier vorzutragen. Und wenn Du was sagst, dann leg´ Wert darauf, daß die Situation "Deinem Eindruck nach..." "Deiner Meinung nach..." so ist. Zur Not kannst Du auch alle Sätze mit "Ich" anfangen. Ich finde... Ich denke... Ich habe den Eindruck... Scheint zwar unhöflich immer Ich zu sagen, aber es hilft das ganze objektiver zu gestalten.


----------



## ellwood (22. April 2010)

wenn man sich so die weiter oben gelinkten Logs anguckt sind 5-7k dps für nen Ele dort Normal. Mit Raidlead dabei sind also 4,7k durchaus akzeptabel imo.

Ansonsten gilt der berühmte Spruch: Nur Leuten die reden kann geholfen werden.

Also, ansprechen und fertig. Ein gewisses Maß an Kritikfähigkeit sollte wohl jeder an den Tag legen.


----------



## Starfros (22. April 2010)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> Du bist ne ganz arme Wurst TE. Warum? Du erwartet von uns ein erklärung wie Du ein ganz offensichtliches Kommunikationsproblem auf zwischenmenschlicher Ebene auf die Kette bekommen sollst. Das ist sowas von Arm da würde ich mich echt schämen (es sei denn du bist 10 Jahre alt oder so, dann will ich nichts gesagt haben)
> 
> Leute wie Du sind einfach nur Menschen die sich nichts trauen und erst 1000 mal um Rat fragen damit sie hinterher sagen können: Aber die schlauen auf buffed haben auch gesagt ich soll.
> 
> ...



hast wohl zu viel Bohlen gesehen oder wie? 


Hat der TE nicht geschrieben das keiner Argumente benennen kann oder könnte weil keiner weiss wie man einen Schamie spielt ?
Nur einen absatz lesen und dann so einen mist schreiben , super.

Ihm wurde ja schon geholfen mit der aussage das halt bei dem boss die dps vom schamie singt. Wenn es so von mehreren bestätigt wird dann ist es ok.


den rest er spare ich mir


----------



## Shelong (22. April 2010)

Also Ele tun sich ICC leider tatsächlich ein bischen schwer und gerade bei Sindragosa sind 4,7k DPS, auch mit relativ guten Gear, entschuldbar. Passiert gut und gerne mal, dass man den Debuff fast ausnahmlos erhält und gerade der Ele ist sehr anfällig gegen diese Unterbrechungen. Fast jede Klasse hat Möglichkeiten Schaden zu "portionieren" also zB. Procs zu nutzen, die innerhalb von 10 Sekunden nicht verfallen und dann auch nach einer kurzer Movementphase extra Schaden bescheeren, oder einfach instants, die man dann auch in der Bewegung nutzen kann, oder ein großer Teil des Schadens besteht eh aus Schaden über Zeit Zaubern, so dass dieser Teil nicht verfällt. Beim Ele ist das anders, man hat zwar durch Flammenschock einen sehr mächtigen Dot, vor allem mit dem 4er Bonus vom T10, aber dessen Vorteil besteht eher darin, dass er sehr lange läuft und nicht eben schnell viel Schaden macht.
Mal im Vergleich, bei Sauerfang sinds bei mir nur ca 11,5% Schaden durch Flammenschock. Ziemlich mager für nen Dot, der die ganze Zeit aktiv ist.

Daher ist Sindragosa wirklich kein Maßstab, gerade auch für nen Ele nicht.

Das einzige was man tun kann ist Logs sammeln und euren Raidleiter vor vollendete Tatsachen stellen. 
Würde ich euer Raidleiter sein, würde ich euch im Gegenzug die Movement-Fehler vorhalten und ganz im Ernst... ich nehme an, er hätte damit recht!
Einen guten Raidleiter macht auch nicht dessen Schaden aus, sondern die Führungsqualitäten.

Aber eins möcht ich dir noch sagen:

Das was du hier tust, auch wenn du im Grunde Rat in einem Forum suchst, läuft gemeinhin unter Meuterei und darauf steht der Tod ;-) 
Es ist nen Unterschied ob man die Leute unter 4 Augen anspricht, oder ob man ganz offiziell darauf hinweist, dass der Raidleiter wenig Schaden o.ä. macht.


----------



## Illsen (22. April 2010)

Platz 13-15 als Ele in ganz ICC? Muss schon der beste Raidleiter der Welt sein damit ich sowas akzeptieren könnte ^^
Habt ihr nen größeren Raidpool oder krattz ihr grad so eure 25 Leute zusammen?
wenn ihr die Möglichkeit habt durchzutauschen dann nehmt ihn raus und tauscht ihn durch, wird ja wohl noch andere Leute bei euch im Raid geben die es gebacken bekommen auf DBM zu gucken und gleichzeitig schaden zu machen. Wenn nicht dann gute nacht ^^


----------



## Lari (22. April 2010)

Illsen schrieb:


> wird ja wohl noch andere Leute bei euch im Raid geben die es gebacken bekommen auf DBM zu gucken und gleichzeitig schaden zu machen. Wenn nicht dann gute nacht ^^



Blöd nur, wenn DBM einen sagt, dass man keinen Schaden machen soll, oder?

4,7k ist für ICC25 definitiv zu wenig, aber austauschen? Die DPS Encounter schafft ihr ja, also ist austauschen eigentlich Blödsinn.

Und nochmal zu Ilsen: Wer darf denn bei dir auf Platz 13-15 stehen? Mir fällt spontan keine Klasse ein, die extrem im Schaden hinterherhinkt. Tauschst du grundsätzlich alle aus, die dort stehen?


----------



## Sapper13 (22. April 2010)

Starfros schrieb:


> hast wohl zu viel Bohlen gesehen oder wie?
> 
> 
> Hat der TE nicht geschrieben das keiner Argumente benennen kann oder könnte weil keiner weiss wie man einen Schamie spielt ?
> ...




offensichtlich verwechselst du hier fachwissen im Spiel mit Fachwissen im RL: Wenn ich im RL z. B. mit mehren Leuten spazieren gehe von denen 1 Nike Turnschuhe trägt und 5 Wanderschuhe- aber der eine immer hinterherhinkt, dann sag ich nicht: oh sry ich weiß nicht wie es ist in Nike zu laufen, deshalb helf ich dem jetzt mal nicht.

Also warum können die Leute ihrem Gildenleiter nicht sagen: Hörmal, das ist sehr nett das DU hier die Leute zurecht weißt, aber ist die mal aufgefallen das Du evtl. auch deutlich unter dem DMG Cap für dem Boss liegst? Das macht man einmal im Einzelgespräch und vielleicht auch noch ein zweites mal, aber danach würde es im TS Nürnberg 2.0 geben, weil es kann nicht sein, das ein Typ der selbst nix leistet nicht auf die vorschläge seiner Gildenkollegen reagiert. 

Es geht also nicht darum einem Schami den Schami zu erklären, sondern ihn darauf hinzuweisen das er einfach nicht performt. Und wenn seine "netten" Gildenkollegen nicht die Eier haben ihm das zu sagen, dann sollen sie hier nicht rumheulen und Dr. Buffed Sommer fragen: Mein Ele-Schami-Gildenleiter bekommt keine DMG mehr hoch, habt ihr ein Potenzmittel wtf?

Das ist in meinen Augen armseelig wenn sich: Sagen wir mal es ist nur ne kleine Gilde und 15 Leute raiden im Wechsel aktiv, 14 Leute nicht zusammenreissen können und ihm das mal ganz klar sagen. Aber hinten rum das Maul zerreissen ist natürlich ganz einfach. Und wenn sich dann einer ein Herz gefasst hat, dann fallen die meisten diesem noch in den Rücken.....Nein GM wir finden du bist super, der hat doch gesagt......komm hör mir auf mit diesen weichgespülten Pickel Paulas.....einfach nur peinlich so Menschen


----------



## Starfros (22. April 2010)

Noname0815 schrieb:


> Ok, Sindragosa war jetzt ein blödes Beispiel, aber es ist grundsätzlich, dass er in der Liste der DDs auf Platz 11-14 zu finden ist. Gleich welcher Boss. Da ziehen die anderen gnadenlos weg. Am Equip und Sockeln kanns net liegen, das ist top.
> 
> Wegen Kritik seinerseits ist es so, dass da auch mal überdurchschnittlich viele Fehler bei sind. Genau das isses ja. Kritik im Raid muss sein, aber von jemandem der selber vorwegmarschiert. Dafür ist eigentlich auch unser Raidleiter, der da in erste Linie draufguckt, da. Ist jetzt zwar überzogen, aber ich würde mich z.B. bei all berechtigter Kritik nach einem "Im-Feuer-stehen-geblieben"-Tod komm ich mir verschaukelt vor wenns von einem kommt, dem es 5mal häufiger passiert.
> 
> ...



sprich es /ihr lieber jetzt an wo das Klima gut ist... aus frustraids und dann noch kritisieren kann der schuss nach hinten los gehen und evl. so krass das nicht nur er geht.


Da du ja selbst sagst das es mehr fehler macht als der jenige der an zweiter stelle steht hast du schon eine Argumentationsgrundlage wenn es durchgehend in allen raids so ist wie du sagst.


----------



## Natar (22. April 2010)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> offensichtlich verwechselst du hier fachwissen im Spiel mit Fachwissen im RL: Wenn ich im RL z. B. mit mehren Leuten spazieren gehe von denen 1 Nike Turnschuhe trägt und 5 Wanderschuhe- aber der eine immer hinterherhinkt, dann sag ich nicht: oh sry ich weiß nicht wie es ist in Nike zu laufen, deshalb helf ich dem jetzt mal nicht.
> 
> Also warum können die Leute ihrem Gildenleiter nicht sagen: Hörmal, das ist sehr nett das DU hier die Leute zurecht weißt, aber ist die mal aufgefallen das Du evtl. auch deutlich unter dem DMG Cap für dem Boss liegst? Das macht man einmal im Einzelgespräch und vielleicht auch noch ein zweites mal, aber danach würde es im TS Nürnberg 2.0 geben, weil es kann nicht sein, das ein Typ der selbst nix leistet nicht auf die vorschläge seiner Gildenkollegen reagiert.
> 
> ...



dieser beitrag hat potential




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morfelpotz (22. April 2010)

Wenn ihr so eine (ich nenne es mal) Harmonische Gilde seit, müsste das doch ohne weiteres zu disskutieren sein.
Und wie oben schon gesagt: Sindragosa = Taktik beherrschen > DPS pressen 
Wer dort die Eisgräber + Debuffs nich verstanden hat, kann noch so viel DPS fahren, dann wirds nix mit der Drachendame.

War bei uns auch nicht anders.... 10-15 Wipes, bis alle (und ich meine alle) das Movement in den knochen hatten, dann 
noch 1-2 Wipes wegen disconnect oder son zeug..... Danach läuft das wie geschmiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noname0815 (22. April 2010)

Shelong schrieb:


> Also Ele tun sich ICC leider tatsächlich ein bischen schwer und gerade bei Sindragosa sind 4,7k DPS, auch mit relativ guten Gear, entschuldbar. Passiert gut und gerne mal, dass man den Debuff fast ausnahmlos erhält und gerade der Ele ist sehr anfällig gegen diese Unterbrechungen. Fast jede Klasse hat Möglichkeiten Schaden zu "portionieren" also zB. Procs zu nutzen, die innerhalb von 10 Sekunden nicht verfallen und dann auch nach einer kurzer Movementphase extra Schaden bescheeren, oder einfach instants, die man dann auch in der Bewegung nutzen kann, oder ein großer Teil des Schadens besteht eh aus Schaden über Zeit Zaubern, so dass dieser Teil nicht verfällt. Beim Ele ist das anders, man hat zwar durch Flammenschock einen sehr mächtigen Dot, vor allem mit dem 4er Bonus vom T10, aber dessen Vorteil besteht eher darin, dass er sehr lange läuft und nicht eben schnell viel Schaden macht.
> Mal im Vergleich, bei Sauerfang sinds bei mir nur ca 11,5% Schaden durch Flammenschock. Ziemlich mager für nen Dot, der die ganze Zeit aktiv ist.
> 
> Daher ist Sindragosa wirklich kein Maßstab, gerade auch für nen Ele nicht.
> ...



Mir gehts nicht um Meuterei oder dergleichen. Es geht darum, dass mir gewisse Ströme aufgefallen sind durch dieses Thema, die mir nicht Gefallen. Ich bin eher jemand, der sich gut überlegt und sich Rat einholt bevor ich lospresche. Hier ist es ja noch ziemlich anonym. Es geht nicht darum, jemanden fertig zumachen, sonst hätte ich gleich Links zum Arsenal reinsetzen können und Namen nennen. Es ging mir hier in erster Linie auch um Informationen.

Aber gut, ich habe zumindest das bekommen was ich wollte. Paar Ratschläge, paar Daten und nun bin ich etwas schlauer und auch ruhiger. Für diejenigen, bei denen in der Gilde das Thema für Unmut sorgt kann man solche Statistiken ja auch anbringen und anführen, dass solche Werte völlig normal sind, damit da Ruhe herrscht und diejenigen runterkommen. Die Tür schwingt da in beide Richtungen.


----------



## Illsen (22. April 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Und nochmal zu Ilsen: Wer darf denn bei dir auf Platz 13-15 stehen? Mir fällt spontan keine Klasse ein, die extrem im Schaden hinterherhinkt. Tauschst du grundsätzlich alle aus, die dort stehen?



Jup das tue ich.
Wenn Melees bei Fauldarm und Saurfang sich auf Platz 13-15 tummeln, tausch ich sie aus.
Und wenn ein Ele es nicht hin bekommt trotz popeliger Raidansagen bei Sindragosamehr als 4,7 DPS zu fahren, dann kann er sich ne Random Grp für PDK 10er suchen gehen.
Raiden tut man in einer Gemeinschaft und wenn der Raidleiter nicht von allein auf die Idee kommt "ach ich mach hier zu wenig DMG,weil Ele-unfreundlicher Encounter, tauscht mich gegen nene Lock oder Fire Mage" dann kommt er seiner Aufgabe als Raidleiter nicht nach, die Gemeinschaft vorran zu bringen und seine eigenen bedürfnisse der Gruppe unterzuordnen. Punkt


----------



## Yagilrallae (22. April 2010)

was ich oben vergessen habe mit aufzulisten:

Sicherlich wäre noch interessant, ob Ihr einen Dämo-hexer bei habt.
Oder muss der arme Ele tatsächlich das Ingrimm-Totem stellen?
Das kostet Ihn alleine schon lockerflockig seine 1 bis 1,5k dps.

Und Platz 12 bei sonstigen Bossen hat auch nichts auszusagen.
Wenn die anderen Superklasse spielen, muss der Ele eigentlich den kürzeren ziehen,
Wenn Platz 10 bei Fauldarm seine 11k dps macht und ich als Ele draussen Pech habe und immerzu ne Spore abliefern muss, oder viel am kotzen bin, habe ich auch das nachsehen und finde mich in den letzten Plätzen wieder.


----------



## Männchen (22. April 2010)

Yagilrallae schrieb:


> Dazu tickt der Dot des Flammenschocks weiter, während man sich hinter Eisgräber begibt -> DPS fällt in Keller.



Ich behaupte, das da 50% aller WoW Spieler Bahnhof verstehen, da sie eine DPS Zahl im Schw***ometer zwar ablesen können, aber nicht wie die sich zusammensetzt bzw. berechnet wird. 
Jede Klasse ohne dot, die schnell Schaden (möglichst ohne casttime) machen kann ist in Wotlk im Vorteil. 

Was mich aber viel mehr ärgert, das "Gildenmitglieder" auf ihre Raidleistungen reduziert werden. Eine Gilde war, ist und wird für mich immer eine soziale Gemeinschaft sein, mit Menschen die sich verstehen ... irgendwie hat die Community ihr eigenes Ding aus den Gilden gemacht. 
Ich stelle mir das im RL so vor: Suche Klempner, Elektriker und Versicherungsangestellten zum Aufbau einer Freundschaftz zwecks gegenseitigem Nutzen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinlow (22. April 2010)

Was ist eigentlich die aufgabe eines raidleiter?
Soll er der sein der am meisten DPS fährt?
Oder doch lieber der der den raid zusammenhält, die raidgruppen zusammenstellt, taktiken auf lager hat, kämpfe analysiert, mitspielern sagen können was sie falsch gemacht haben (movement etc), die moral hochhalten auch wenn man mal wiped?

Wenn er sein Job als RL gut macht, ist es doch scheiß egal ob er 5k oder 15k dps macht.
währe fast so als wenn man den Tank wegen zu weing DPS kickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sapper13 (22. April 2010)

Noname0815 schrieb:


> Mir gehts nicht um Meuterei oder dergleichen. Es geht darum, dass mir gewisse Ströme aufgefallen sind durch dieses Thema, die mir nicht Gefallen. Ich bin eher jemand, der sich gut überlegt und sich Rat einholt bevor ich lospresche. Hier ist es ja noch ziemlich anonym. Es geht nicht darum, jemanden fertig zumachen, sonst hätte ich gleich Links zum Arsenal reinsetzen können und Namen nennen. Es ging mir hier in erster Linie auch um Informationen.
> 
> Aber gut, ich habe zumindest das bekommen was ich wollte. Paar Ratschläge, paar Daten und nun bin ich etwas schlauer und auch ruhiger. Für diejenigen, bei denen in der Gilde das Thema für Unmut sorgt kann man solche Statistiken ja auch anbringen und anführen, dass solche Werte völlig normal sind, damit da Ruhe herrscht und diejenigen runterkommen. Die Tür schwingt da in beide Richtungen.



Junge es geht nicht darum deiner Frau zu sagen das sie ne fette Henne geworden ist....du sollst nur einem Gildenkollegen sagen das er sich vielleicht in seiner Kritik etwas zurück nehmen soll wenn er selbst nicht Captain Caveman ist!

Wo bitte ist hier das Problem. Lass ihn doch die Lösung selbst finden. Du willst doch nicht direkt bei der Gesprächseröffnung nen Tor kassieren. Fängst Du hier an Dir Tips über Eleschamis einzuholen, haste doch eh nur infos aus 2. Hand! Was bringt Dir das dann bitte. Willst Du gegen nen Schamispieler mit Foren und Tipwissen argumentativ nen Duell gewinnen liegst Du, so mag ich mal prophezeien, relativ schnell im Dreck. Also gehste her und sagst im TS:

Hey Cheffe wie schauts aus? Haste nach dem Raid nochmal kurz Zeit ich wollt mal 1-2 Sachen mit Dir bekakeln. 

Und dann sagste ihm. Höma, heute im Raid da haste Schnappi das Schurkenkroki darauf aufmerksam gemacht das er nicht richtig DMG macht, mir ist aber aufgefallen das bei Dir auch der Zeiger selten die 5k Marke krazt. Meinste nicht das dies ein bischen unfair den anderen gegenüber ist wenn Du sie maßregelst und Du selbst deine Regeln nicht einhällst. Ich mein ja jeder sieht es, weil wir alle das Tool nutzen was Du uns empfohlen hast für den Raid. Ich möchte Dir das jetzt nur sagen, bevor wir nach dem X Try plötzlich ne eskalation im Raid haben.

So und dann kommts drauf an: Ist das einer der schnell austickt. Korken ins Ohr oder Durchzugsklappe aufmachen! Ansonsten ruhig argumentieren und gut ist. 

Aber so wie hier eben gesagt wurde mit Tips für Schamis in son gespräch gehen und dann mgl. Weise dem Typen Tips über seine eigene Klasse geben, das ist schlicht und ergreifend nur dann möglich wenn du die selbe klasse mit der selben skillung über längeren Zeitraum ebenfalls gezockt hast. Alles andere versetzt dich in eine Lage aus der Du nicht mehr rauskommst.

ALSO ERKLÄR MIR MAL WAS DARAN SO SCHWER IST EINMAL VERANTWORTUNG ZU ÜBERNEHMEN UND DIR DEN BURSCHEN ZU SCHNAPPEN.....iss auch nur ein MENSCH! Und er hat die Achtung verdient. Wenn Du es jetzt machst, kannste stolz auf dich sein, denn Du verlässt die seite der armseeligen Lästerer und gehst in die offensive um IHM ZU HELFEN! Wenn er deine Hilfe nicht will......zu den Krokodilen mit ihm ;-)


----------



## Lari (22. April 2010)

Ich wollte übrigens noch anmerken, dass ein Raidleiter, der durch den Raidlead 1,5 - 2k DPS verliert, kein Raidleiter sein sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melad (22. April 2010)

Du solltest dir zu Herzen nehmen was Sapper sagt kein "guter" Leader wird sich darüber aufregen ganz im Gegenteil. Jeder Anführer kennt den Satz "Wer im Glashaus sitzt......" Es ist nur in seinem Interesse auch eigene Fehler auszubügeln nur ist es eben leichter Fehler der anderen zu sehn als die eigenen. Also hilf ihm dabei.


lg Melad


----------



## biene maya (22. April 2010)

Ein Ele macht nun mal bei Bewegung null Schaden.
Deshalb werden auch zur Zeit viele Ele´s gesucht,weil keine Sau mehr einen spielen mag.
Wenn er Raidleiter ist wird er auch noch andere Dinge machen als stur seine verblödete Rota umzusetzten.
Wenn der Gesamtschaden der Gruppe stimmt interessierts nen Dreck was er an Schaden fährt,solange er die Fehler im Raid erkennt ist er 1000mal besser als der beste DD.


----------



## Sapper13 (22. April 2010)

Sinlow schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich die aufgabe eines raidleiter?
> Soll er der sein der am meisten DPS fährt?
> Oder doch lieber der der den raid zusammenhält, die raidgruppen zusammenstellt, taktiken auf lager hat, kämpfe analysiert, mitspielern sagen können was sie falsch gemacht haben (movement etc), die moral hochhalten auch wenn man mal wiped?
> 
> ...




Da muss ich Dir wiedersprechen und komm mal mit nem ganz kranken vergleich rüber. Stell Dir mal vor bei der Formel ein würde dieses ganze Team und Weltorganisationszeugs mit Boxenluder etc. wegfallen und es gäb 15 Leute die sagen: So jetzt machen wer mal Autorennen und nennen das FOrmel 1. Verstanden soweit? Okay. Damit die jungs aber noch genug Kohle für die Tankfüllung bekommen, haben sie die Fernsehrechte verkauft. So am ersten Renntag machen sie alle bereit. Der einer kommt mit nem Mercedes, der andere mit nem Ferrari und dann noch einer mit nem BMW u.s.w. UND EINER KOMMT MIT NEM DREIRAD! Glaubst Du die bekommen nächstes jahr noch sponsorengelder? Die ganze welt würde glauben man wolle sie verarschen! Und genau so kommt man sich als Spieler in einem Raid vor der vor regeln nur so strotzt, wo aber eine Primadonna die Regeln für sich selbst etwas zurrecht biegt! Und darauf haben die Leute in diesem Raid um den es geht wohl auch keinen Bock mehr und haben hier mal ne Anfrage gestartet. 

Du hättest auch fragen können. Ist bei nem Golf Cabrio nicht die Aufgabe des rechten Hinterrades die Spur zu halten? Ist doch vollkommen egal wenn kein Profil drauf ist und das rad 5 Zoll kleiner ist als die anderen!?!!? DING DONG uppps na? hats geklingelt.....

Boah diese Verständnis für alle Scheiße nervt langsam echt. Sachen die Scheiße laufen müssen auf den Tisch, sonst löst sich die Gilde auf und man hat wieder mimimi wir waren ein so tolles team.de hier im Forum!


----------



## Schustrij (22. April 2010)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> Du bist ne ganz arme Wurst TE. Warum? Du erwartet von uns ein erklärung wie Du ein ganz offensichtliches Kommunikationsproblem auf zwischenmenschlicher Ebene auf die Kette bekommen sollst. Das ist sowas von Arm da würde ich mich echt schämen (es sei denn du bist 10 Jahre alt oder so, dann will ich nichts gesagt haben)
> 
> Leute wie Du sind einfach nur Menschen die sich nichts trauen und erst 1000 mal um Rat fragen damit sie hinterher sagen können: Aber die schlauen auf buffed haben auch gesagt ich soll.
> 
> ...



Die 13 bei deinem Namen ist es dein Alter oder dein IQ ? Naja BTT!

Es ist doch OK, wenn man fragt dafür ist ein Forum da....

Ich kenne leider kein Ele-Schamy aber schau dir Seiten wie Elitejerks an. Ist leider auf Englisch, aber meistens findet man ein guten Thread wo alles genau erklärt wird. Beim Schamy ist es leider kacke mit Movement da er ja alles Casten muss ! (Wie jeder andere Caster) ^^.

Wenn Ihr soweit seid, würde mich Interessieren was er so bei Fauldarm macht, weil man da sich ja kaum oder gar net bewegen muss!


----------



## Sinlow (22. April 2010)

so wie ich es rausgelesen habe beschwert der Rl sich ja nicht über die DPS der Leute sonderen wenn nötig über deren taktik fehler.

dein formel 1 vergleich hinkt leider extrem. wenn man die 4.7k DPS des raidleiter auf die formel1 übertragenwürde währe er eher ein Toro Rosso, wohingegen die DPS bringer dann die Mc Laren Mercedes sind.
Und ich kenne niemanden der F1 aufgehlört hat zu gucken wiel Torro Rosso nix auf die kette bringt.

Wenn man aber unbedingt den RL auf DPS reduzieren will, sollte man ihn vllt sowas in der art fragen "Sag mal... du kennst dich ja echt aus beim raiden, mit den taktiken und so, wie kommt es eigentlich das du DPS technisch oft soweit zurückliegst?"

Wie sagte der TE schon? "Der RL ist nen netter kerl" also sollte es da keine porbs geben.


----------



## Sapper13 (22. April 2010)

Schustrij schrieb:


> Die 13 bei deinem Namen ist es dein Alter oder dein IQ ? Naja BTT!
> 
> Es ist doch OK, wenn man fragt dafür ist ein Forum da....
> 
> ...



Das ist ein WoW Forum und kein Offtopicforum für unfähigkeit die Kommunikation im RL. Und genau das meine ich damit. Wer sich an geläster im TS und in Chats hinter dem Rücken des GM beteiligt, ist für mich kein Typ den ich hier mit Eleschamitips supporten sollte. Der sollte einfach mal versuchen nen Crashkurs in Sachen Offenheit hinzulegen anstatt hier hinten herum zu versuchen Fachwissen über ne Klasse anzusammeln die er selbst nicht spielt um dieser dann tips zu geben. DAS IST KEINE HILFE!

Aber gut das Du es besser weißt und den Thread von ihm verstanden hast. Ich denke aber er will sich nur über den SChami schlau machen, damit er genug Futter hat wenn zur Konforntation kommen sollte. Genauso hätte er im YounMiss Forum einen Thread eröffnen können. Mein Freund hat nen ganz kleinen und wie kann ich ihm sagen das ich das doof finde....glaub mir das Thema ist so ähnlich....jemand traut sich nicht kritik an einen Menschen zu üben der ihm nahe steht (in diesem Fall ein GM) und deswegen kommt er mit ner fingierten ausrede hier lang anstatt zu fragen: Wir haben nen GM der macht andere Spieler an sie würden kein DMG machen und er selbst fährt auch fast nix, könnt ihr mir vielleicht mal nen Tip geben wie ich ihm das am besten verkaufen kann? <--- UND NUR UM DAS GEHT ES!!! Es geht nicht um nen Eleschami....und es geht noch weiter, es geht darum das hier gerade ein GM nach und nach Aufgrund seine Fehlverhaltens (zu wenig DPS aber kritisieren) die loyalität seiner Kollegen verliert, OHNE ABER das ihn diese darauf hinweisen.

Also komm mir nicht mit Eleschamischeiße wenns eigentlich darum geht das Leute nicht miteinander reden wollen/können!


----------



## biene maya (22. April 2010)

Ja genau sag uns die Fauldarmdaten,sag sie uns los sag schon


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sapper13 (22. April 2010)

Sinlow schrieb:


> so wie ich es rausgelesen habe beschwert der Rl sich ja nicht über die DPS der Leute sonderen wenn nötig über deren taktik fehler.
> 
> dein formel 1 vergleich hinkt leider extrem. wenn man die 4.7k DPS des raidleiter währen auf die formel1 übertragen eher ein Toro Rosso, wohingegen die DPS bringer dann die Mc Laren Mercedes sind.
> Und ich kenne niemanden der F1 aufgehlört hat zu gucken wiel Torro Rosso nix auf die kette bringt.
> ...



Hinterherhinken hin oder her, es geht doch darum die Analogie zu verstehen und das hast ja auch Du! Und ebenso hast du verstanden das es ein zwischenmenschliches Thema ist und kein DPS problem!


----------



## Illsen (22. April 2010)

da kann ich ja als Raidleader von Glück sagen, das ich nicht auf solche Flachpfeifen angewiesen bin die selbst ne Ansage dafür brauchen um anständig aus ner Voidzone rauszulaufen >.<


----------



## Haalos (22. April 2010)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> Junge es geht nicht darum deiner Frau zu sagen das sie ne fette Henne geworden ist....du sollst nur einem Gildenkollegen sagen das er sich vielleicht in seiner Kritik etwas zurück nehmen soll wenn er selbst nicht Captain Caveman ist!




made my day!


----------



## Gernulf (22. April 2010)

Noname0815 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> bei uns in der Gilde haben wir so ein kleines Problemchen und irgendwie ist es so, dass es keiner so gerne angehen möchte. Unser GM ist ein richtig netter, feiner Kerl, nur es ist halt so, dass er doch von der Leistung recht weit hinterher hängt. Ich meine, ein Ele-Schami sollte ja bei Sindragosa 25 ein klitzekleinesbisschen mehr dmg fahren als 4,7k dps. ;-)



Möglicherweise hat es der Spieler hinter dem Gildenmeistercharakter einfach nur verstanden Spaß am spielen zu haben und das ohne Zwang nach DPS und andere Sachen, die es in anderen Spielen und auch früher in meiner aktiven WoW-Classiczeit nicht gab! 

Ich behaupte mal das auch ohne DPS-Wahn Instanzen gewonnen werden können, ohne das wer ausgegrenzt wird! Ich bin der festen Meinung das Blizzard die Instanzen so gestaltet, das es auch normale Spieler mit normaler Ausrüstung diese schaffen - der Grund ist, weil die Mehrheit Gelegenheitsspieler sind!

Wenn also der Gildenmeister mit seinem Charakter glücklich ist, kann man nur den Raidleiter wechseln oder die Gilde verlassen, falls man eine DPS-Raidgilde haben möchte!


----------



## Moktheshock (22. April 2010)

Der Formel 1 vergleich ist ja genial und zeigt das manche von dem Sport keine ahnung haben (Ich mein Teams Treten erst garnet an usw.^^)

btt.

Ich denke mal wie der TE das Nette und Gute Gildenklime beschreibt sollte es doch kein pro sein, sich mal mit dem GM zusammen ins ts zu begeben und mit ihm da mal zu Schnacken. Vlt. hat er zurzeit ja auch "Rl" Probleme und bringt deshalb nicht die Leistung usw. usw.


----------



## Schustrij (22. April 2010)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> Das ist ein WoW Forum und kein Offtopicforum für unfähigkeit die Kommunikation im RL. Und genau das meine ich damit. Wer sich an geläster im TS und in Chats hinter dem Rücken des GM beteiligt, ist für mich kein Typ den ich hier mit Eleschamitips supporten sollte. Der sollte einfach mal versuchen nen Crashkurs in Sachen Offenheit hinzulegen anstatt hier hinten herum zu versuchen Fachwissen über ne Klasse anzusammeln die er selbst nicht spielt um dieser dann tips zu geben. DAS IST KEINE HILFE!
> 
> Aber gut das Du es besser weißt und den Thread von ihm verstanden hast. Ich denke aber er will sich nur über den SChami schlau machen, damit er genug Futter hat wenn zur Konforntation kommen sollte. Genauso hätte er im YounMiss Forum einen Thread eröffnen können. Mein Freund hat nen ganz kleinen und wie kann ich ihm sagen das ich das doof finde....glaub mir das Thema ist so ähnlich....jemand traut sich nicht kritik an einen Menschen zu üben der ihm nahe steht (in diesem Fall ein GM) und deswegen kommt er mit ner fingierten ausrede hier lang anstatt zu fragen: Wir haben nen GM der macht andere Spieler an sie würden kein DMG machen und er selbst fährt auch fast nix, könnt ihr mir vielleicht mal nen Tip geben wie ich ihm das am besten verkaufen kann? <--- UND NUR UM DAS GEHT ES!!! Es geht nicht um nen Eleschami....und es geht noch weiter, es geht darum das hier gerade ein GM nach und nach Aufgrund seine Fehlverhaltens (zu wenig DPS aber kritisieren) die loyalität seiner Kollegen verliert, OHNE ABER das ihn diese darauf hinweisen.
> 
> Also komm mir nicht mit Eleschamischeiße wenns eigentlich darum geht das Leute nicht miteinander reden wollen/können!



Du hast mir immer noch net gesagt ob die 13, dein IQ ist oder ein Alter!!!!

Vielleicht will der Topic ersteller nur wissen, wie er an den G-Meister rantreten soll ohne Ihn zu verletzen! Und dann in einem Gespräch paar Tipps geben. Ich war mal in der selben Situation wo BM Hunter zu Tode generft wurde, und ich dann SV war und mit gutem Gear 0 Damage gemacht habe.
Da kam auch eienr zu mir und sagte "Hey, komm mal ins TS" Wir haben uns drüber unterhalten weil er vorher Elitejerks studiert hat!
Vielleicht hat der Topicersteller die gleich absicht, hat mit auswischen oder Feige nixx zu tun!

Denn ein Forum ist dazu da um die Leute was zu fragen.... Und Meinungen auszutauschen... Wenn du schon einen auf klug machst, dann müsstest du auch wissen wie das Forum entstanden ist und das es früher benutzt wurde um Projektarbeiten (bei großen Firmen) auszutauschen! Und von den anderen Mitarbeitern Meinung zu hören!


----------



## biene maya (22. April 2010)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> Vlt. hat er zurzeit ja auch "Rl" Probleme und bringt deshalb nicht die Leistung usw. usw.




dann hätten aber viele ele Schamies Probleme


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BalianTorres (22. April 2010)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> Du bist ne ganz arme Wurst TE. Warum? Du erwartet von uns ein erklärung wie Du ein ganz offensichtliches Kommunikationsproblem auf zwischenmenschlicher Ebene auf die Kette bekommen sollst. Das ist sowas von Arm da würde ich mich echt schämen (es sei denn du bist 10 Jahre alt oder so, dann will ich nichts gesagt haben)
> 
> Leute wie Du sind einfach nur Menschen die sich nichts trauen und erst 1000 mal um Rat fragen damit sie hinterher sagen können: Aber die schlauen auf buffed haben auch gesagt ich soll.
> 
> ...



Bin 100% deiner Meinung!


----------



## Noname0815 (22. April 2010)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> offensichtlich verwechselst du hier fachwissen im Spiel mit Fachwissen im RL: Wenn ich im RL z. B. mit mehren Leuten spazieren gehe von denen 1 Nike Turnschuhe trägt und 5 Wanderschuhe- aber der eine immer hinterherhinkt, dann sag ich nicht: oh sry ich weiß nicht wie es ist in Nike zu laufen, deshalb helf ich dem jetzt mal nicht.
> 
> Also warum können die Leute ihrem Gildenleiter nicht sagen: Hörmal, das ist sehr nett das DU hier die Leute zurecht weißt, aber ist die mal aufgefallen das Du evtl. auch deutlich unter dem DMG Cap für dem Boss liegst? Das macht man einmal im Einzelgespräch und vielleicht auch noch ein zweites mal, aber danach würde es im TS Nürnberg 2.0 geben, weil es kann nicht sein, das ein Typ der selbst nix leistet nicht auf die vorschläge seiner Gildenkollegen reagiert.
> 
> ...



Jetzt will ich dir nochmal was sagen:
Ich glaube, du hast das ganze Anliegen gar nicht verstanden.
Im Moment ist die Stimmung im Raid und in der Gilde super. Nur man merkt im Gespräch mit anderen Membern, dass dieses Thema einfach da ist. Sicher nicht bei allen, weil eben es der eine dramatischer sieht, der andere nicht und andere ne ganz andere Meinung dazu haben. ABER - es ist ein Thema das Potenzial hat mal auszubrechen. Und da sollte man nicht so ganz "nackt" mit Argumenten da stehen. Wenn man nun keinen Plan von der Klasse hat bleibt einem nix anderes übrig als bei einer solchen Situation die Klappe zu halten - frei nach Dieter Nuhr.

Dass man hier auch ansprechen sollte dass es um den GM geht ist auch nicht ohne belang da mir ebenfalls bewusst ist, dass ein wenig spielerisches Vermögen flöten geht, wenn man den Raid im Auge hat (muss halt im Rahmen bleiben).

Meiner Erfahrung nach ist wirklich nichts schlimmer, als wenn ein Thema hochkommt und irgendwelche Schlauberger meinen sich äußern zu müssen ohne wirklich einen Plan zu haben. Und ich will auch betonen: ich bin keiner, der sich als der Weisheit letzter Schluss hält. Ja, man kann sowas einem Mitspieler vor den Kopf haun. Und wenn ich da mit einem gefährlichen Halbwissen reinrenne, kann ich auch selber schnell der Depp sein.
DENN - man kann bei sowas jemandem auch unglaublich Unrecht tun!!!!


----------



## Yveri1985 (22. April 2010)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> ........ Der einer kommt mit nem Mercedes, der andere mit nem Ferrari und dann noch einer mit nem BMW u.s.w. UND EINER KOMMT MIT NEM DREIRAD!........



im moment fahren doch sowieso alle nen dreirad :>

und zum thema ... 
ajo iwer muss im recount letzter sein...solang die bosse liegen , wayne ?!


----------



## Figetftw! (22. April 2010)

Ehrlichgesagt ist der raidleader dann einfach zu "unbegabt" um raidlead zu machen und eine dps klasse spielen zu können. wenn ich mich recht entsinne drückt man als ele 3-4 tasten und wenn er das nicht inklusive ansagen auf die reihe bekommt sollte er die stelle für jemand anderes räumen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schustrij (22. April 2010)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> Ehrlichgesagt ist der raidleader dann einfach zu "unbegabt" um raidlead zu machen und eine dps klasse spielen zu können. wenn ich mich recht entsinne drückt man als ele 3-4 tasten und wenn er das nicht inklusive ansagen auf die reihe bekommt sollte er die stelle für jemand anderes räumen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schon mal eine stamm ERFOLGREICH geleitet und nicht nur bis zum ersten Trash ?


----------



## Makata (22. April 2010)

Legt ihr den Boss?




Wenn ja, dann kann es eigentlich scheiss egal sein wieviel DPS / HPS oder was weiss Gott noch fährt.

Es ist nur traurig wieviel Leute hier dir Recht geben und auch noch sagen, tauscht den Raidleiter aus.

Großen Pimmel am Bildschirm und im RL nix los in der Hos.


----------



## Elnor (22. April 2010)

Solange die Taktik stimmt und der Boss ins Gras beisst kann man auf die parr DPS mehr oder weniger verzichten.


----------



## biene maya (22. April 2010)

Und solange er den button für Heldentum noch drücken kann seh ich auch keinen Grund ihn  auszutauschen


----------



## Figetftw! (22. April 2010)

Schustrij schrieb:


> schon mal eine stamm ERFOLGREICH geleitet und nicht nur bis zum ersten Trash ?



ja 
25er zwar net aber meine 10er stamm steht bei 11/12hc . wobei ich hier anmerken muss das es da nicht so viel anzusagen gibt weil die leute einfach gut sind und wissen was sie machen müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jiwari (22. April 2010)

Wieso unter allem stehen?

Hat der GM den Wipe verursacht? Nein.

Also ist es doch sein gutes recht (Ferner er denn zu diesem Zeitpunkt auch RL ist) nachzufragen was schief gelaufen ist, kann nicht ganz nachvollziehen was der Schaden damit zutun haben soll. Das sind einfach zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe.

Desweiteren hängt der Schaden immer noch zum großen teil mit dem Equip zusammen, heißt er sollte sich vielleicht 1-2 Dinge herstellen lassen und noch ein paar mal ICC 10 angehen, es kann nun mal nicht jeder Drop-Glück haben.


Wieso Unfrieden in der Gilde stiften? Es reicht doch wenn du ihn einmal darauf anflüsterst und fragst ob er selbst mit seinem Schaden zufrieden ist, das reicht vielleicht schon aus um ihm den anstoß in die richtige Richtung zu geben, ich persönlich gebe mich als DD nicht damit zufrieden irgendwo auf den hinteren Rängen des Penismeters zu stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Zumindest nicht wenn der unterschied so dramatisch ist wie in diesem falle)

Und wie hier bereits schon geschrieben wurde: Wenn der Boss am ende liegt gibt es eigentlich auch keine Probleme.


----------



## AmigaLink (22. April 2010)

Noname0815 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bei uns in der Gilde haben wir so ein kleines Problemchen und irgendwie ist es so, dass es keiner so gerne angehen möchte. Unser GM ist ein richtig netter, feiner Kerl, nur es ist halt so, dass er doch von der Leistung recht weit hinterher hängt. Ich meine, ein Ele-Schami sollte ja bei Sindragosa 25 ein klitzekleinesbisschen mehr dmg fahren als 4,7k dps. ;-)
> 
> ...


Sorry, aber wenn ich sowas Lese kräuseln sich mir die Zehnägel hoch.

Wenn ihr eine gute Gilde wärt, dann wäre euer Problem kein Problem.
Denn wenn jemand -egal ob Gildenleiter oder nicht- durch sein Verhalten oder sein Equipment den Raid gefährdet, dann spricht man ihn drauf an und gut is. Wenn das in eurer Gilde nicht möglich ist, dann wechsel die Gilde!
Wo steht geschrieben das der Gildenleiter zu den Top-Spielern gehören muss???
Ein Gildenleiter muss Führungsqualitäten haben und keinen spielerischen Skill. Wenn er an leistungsorientierten Raids teilnimmt, dann muss natürlich auch sein können dem Content entsprechend sein. Aber grundsätzlich zählt einzig und alleine seine Führungsqualität!
Ein Ele-Schamie ist eine Casterklasse.
Bei jeder Casterklasse geht die DPS in den Keller wenn sich der Char bewegen muss!
In deinem Beitrag wird mit keinem Wort erwähnt ob euer Gildenleiter Ahnung vom Spiel hat oder nicht.
Das erweckt in mir den Eindruck das Du (und die anderen die sich Beschweren) seinen Skill anhand seiner DPS bewertest. Sorry, aber das sind die Leute die besser ihren Mund halten sollten weil eh nix gescheites da raus kommt.
Es ist scheiß egal wie viel DPS jemand macht.
So lange er zu seinen eigenen Fehlern steht oder selbst keine gemacht hat, ist er berechtigt die Fehler anderer zu Kritisieren. Auch dann wenn er im Penismeter irgendwo zwischen den Heilern aufgelistet sein sollte!
Ganz nebenbei bemerkt ist ein GM ein GameMaster und kein GildenLeiter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und alle die sich jetzt genötigt fühlen und meinen sie müssten ins Arsenal gehen, sich meine Chars ansehen und dann anfangen mich zu Flamen.
Nur zu. Macht ruhig, das stört mich nicht im geringstem!

Tun meine Erfolge und mein Equipment hier gar nix zur sache.
Bin ich der Gildenleiter einer Gilde die mich als Person schätzt und nicht als DPS Bombe.
Bin ich in einer Fun-Gilde.
Wir Raiden um gemeinsam Spaß zu haben und den Content zu sehen und nicht um als erster mit iLevel xyz in Dalaran Posen zu können.
Selbst wenn wir mal 2 Stunden Wipen sollten, gehen wir noch mit einem Lächeln ins Bett weil es uns Spaß gemacht hat gemeinsam etwas zu Unternehmen.
Hab ich 6 Wochen lang gar nicht und die letzten 8 Wochen so gut wie nie gespielt.
Summa summarum habe ich in den letzten 3-4 Monaten lediglich an 2-3 Raids teilgenommen.
So, und jetzt Flame on. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scharamo (22. April 2010)

Natar schrieb:


> ele + movement = nicht gut


Aber 5k DPS sind trotzdem ein Witz. Vll. sollte dein GL sich mal über seine Klasse informieren^^ Weil eigentlich ist der Ele. recht leicht zu spielen. Man sollte ohne große DPS einbrüche den Raid leiten können.


----------



## Talidana (22. April 2010)

Die deutsche Autoritätsfurcht gilt also auch für Gildenleiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein dringlichster Rat: das ist ein Mensch. Ansprechen und drüber reden. Wenn er ein bisschen Grips hat, den er haben sollte, Ihr habt Ihn schließlich zum Gildenleiter gemacht, wird man mit Ihm ruhig drüber reden können.

Ansonsten ist die einzige Bossbegegnung die ich in ICC (kenne und) als halbwegs sinnvollen Damagevergleich gelten lassen würde Saurfang.
Der rest kann man einfach durch Pech oder die eigene Aufgabe hinten landen. Maghar rennt man nur als FernDD, Fauldarm bekommt man wortwörtlich das kotzen als FernDD, bei Modermiene kommt drauf an wie oft man die Krankheit bekommt etc. etc.



> Ich wollte übrigens noch anmerken, dass ein Raidleiter, der durch den Raidlead 1,5 - 2k DPS verliert, kein Raidleiter sein sollte



In einer Raidgilde wo alle exakt wissen was Sie zu tun haben und der RL eigentlich nur den Loot verteilt stimmt das.
In einem Raid aus Casuals oder Randoms wo man als RL für die Anderen mitaufpasst, Bossfähigkeiten ansagt, Leute die falsch stehen "bittet" sich umzupositionieren etc. stimmt das absolut nicht.
Ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung das das in Kämpfen wo man ständig im TS Anweisungen am geben ist locker mal 20-25% Schaden kosten kann.

Edit: Ich hab keinen Schamanen und kenne da die Rota nicht.


----------



## Blablubs (22. April 2010)

Ich muss echt hart lachen wenn ich hier manche Leute sehe, die behaupten, dass ihre DPS runtergehen wenn sie Ansagen machen müssen. Ich meine gut, wenn's wenigstens eine Klasse mit einer schweren Rotation wäre, Katze kommt mir da spontan in den Sinn, dann kann ich es noch halbwegs verstehen, aber Ele Schamane? Viel einfachere Rotationen gibts gar nicht, wer es nicht schafft die Trottelrotation durchzuziehen und dabei noch ein paar Timer vom Bossmods AddOn vorzulesen hat's auch verdient wenig Schaden zu machen. 
@Topic: Das Problem spiegelt zu gut die Problematik vom Buff wieder, Leute, die offensichtlich überhaupt nicht spielen können schaffen es bis kurz vor Arthas, ich meine 4700 DPS, das haben gescheite DDs pre Ulduar in Naxx25 gefahren. Wenn du also wirklich an deinem Krüppelraid hängst, sprich ihn einfach drauf an, dass er sich doch mal mit seiner Klasse auseinandersetzen soll.


----------



## Talidana (22. April 2010)

Repost weil das hier wie in (fast) jedem anderen Thread prima passt:

So ein bisschen geht mir mal wieder die Galle über wenn ich ganzen ÜberPowerGamer höre die sich über das Buff beschweren, das alles ja sooo einfach ist und den Lichking bestimmt alle in der 1. ID gelegt haben. So einfach wie das alles ist wäre ich ja wirklich enttäuscht wenn Ihr das nicht geschafft habt. Echte Noobs wärt Ihr ja dann... <Ironie/Sarkasmus aus>


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (22. April 2010)

Solange die Bosse liegen sehe ich da kein Problem. Wir haben auch 2 - 3 "Hänger" in der Gilde die ehrlich gesagt nich so wirklich was drauf haben. Stehen im Progress trotzdem bei 10/12 HC (25er).


----------



## Noname0815 (22. April 2010)

Makata schrieb:


> Legt ihr den Boss?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...und das, ohne dass ich irgendwie auch nur erwähnt habe, dass man etwas austauschen sollte. Das ist nicht mein Ziel. World of WarCraft ist immer noch ein Hobby. Aber einige sollten sich hierbei mal bewusst werden, dass da hinter jedem Rechner einer Person sitzt und nicht aus Pixeln besteht. Ich glaube unser Freund Sapper würde auch nicht ohne Weiteres ohne Rücksicht auf Verlust auf der Arbeit einem anderen Menschen mirnichtsdirnichts Kritik an den Kopf knallen ohne vorher drüber nachzudenken. So viel zum Thema RL.

Aber gut, ich denke auch, dass das Thema so langsam totgequatscht wird und etwas abschweift. Danke trotzdem für die Infos. Bin zumindest weitergekommen bei der Sache und das ist doch schon mal was.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vicell (22. April 2010)

Für ein Raid MUSS man kritikfähig sein, und das auch der Leiter, nicht nur die Member.
Sprecht ihn drauf an, wenn ihr nicht zufrieden seid mit ihm, muss er sich ebenso als Raidlead Änderungen beugen.


----------



## WR^Velvet (23. April 2010)

AmigaLink schrieb:


> ......Ganz nebenbei bemerkt ist ein GM ein GameMaster und kein GildenLeiter.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wie so oft folgt auf nen Klugscheiß post nen anderer Klugscheißpost. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer schon mal eines der vielen Englischsprachigen F2P games gespielt hat wird wissen das GM sehr wohl für den Gildenleiter stehen kann.
Demm dort wird in der Regel der Gamemaster sowie der Guildmaster als GM bezeichnet was ich im übrigen auch immer sehr verwirrend fand.

Es ist zwar richtig das die DPS die einer aufm penismeter macht nicht die Primäre Rolle spielen.
Kenne es jedoch aus der eigenen Gilde.
Dort hatte einer ne 80er Hexe geschenkt bekommen mit der er einfach nicht umgehen konnte.
Beim Trash waren seine DPS immer angemessen für Equip und Klasse wenn auch ehr drinnen gewesen wäre hat sich dort niemand beschwert.
Nur bei Singletargets sowie auch bossen ist er Grundsätzlic nicht über 1,8k DPS gekommen.
Hab ihm dann HowTo Guides und Skillungen rausgesucht. mit Rotas geholfen usw.
Nach Paar tagen fruchtlosem Testen hab ich ihm geraten die Klasse einfach zu vergessen da sie ihm nicht liegt.
Er stimmte zu und spielte seit dem seinen DK weiter wo die DPS dann auch wieder gepaßt hatten.
Somit betone ich nochmal das DPS nicht alles ist, jedoch sollte sich diese doch schon in Klassentypischen Spähren bewegen und keine Lichtjahre davon entfernt.
Auch wenn er mit fehlenden DPS sicher kein Wipegrund ist sollte man solche Defizite auf jeden fall mal in ner ruhigen Minute persönlich mit ihm besprechen.

Und ja, es ist verdammt schwer wenn man selbst eigentlich keine Ahnung von der Klasse hat. Jedoch weiß man ja in etwa was andere mit ähnlichem Equip für DMG fahren.
TOP DMG zu verlangen muß ja nicht sein. Vielleicht reichts ja auch schon aus seine Stylische Angel gehen die häßliche Waffe im Inventar zu tauschen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde jedoch nicht damit Argumentiereg das andere dir gesagt hätten das sie beim selben Boss weitaus mehr DPS fahren. Sprechen kannst du nur aus eigenen Erfahrungen. Also mit anderen Eles, mit denen du selbst unterwegs warst.
Wenn er sich von denen wirklich so extrem unterscheidet ist nen Gespräch zwingend notwendig.
Bei minimalen Abweichungen ist es denke mal nicht der rede Wert.


----------



## Weissnet (23. April 2010)

Drückt halt bei eurem Gildenmeister nen Auge zu, wenn ers nit besser hinbekommt liegt es wohl auch daran das er euch immer alles ansagt usw =P
und halt auf den gesammten raid achtet


----------



## xerkxes (23. April 2010)

Ich benutze einen DPS-Meter, der 2 Ergebnisse ausspuckt.

1. Der Boss liegt (dps war ausreichend)
2. Der Boss liegt nicht (dps war nicht ausreichend)

Dieses Addon gibts aber nicht für WoW.


----------



## Saberclaw (23. April 2010)

Also Gildenmeister muss er Kritik in Kauf nehmen können. Folglich ist es an ihm selbst rauszufinden was los ist. Wenn er es nicht glauben will, dass er hinterherhinkt, dann such mal Videos auf Youtube von Eleschamis bei Sindra o.ä.
Kam mir aber bisher auch noch nicht unter, dass ein Gildenmeister so "abstinkt", auch wenn andere Qualitäten durchaus vorhanden sind.

Sprecht das auf jeden Fall an.


----------



## Leviathan666 (23. April 2010)

Saberclaw schrieb:


> Also Gildenmeister muss er Kritik in Kauf nehmen können.



Jupp.
Würde mich als Gildenmeister allerdings schon stören, wenn ein Gildenmitglied mit seinen Belangen nicht zu mir käme, sondern das ganze bei Buffed postet.
-- lassen wir das -- ^^


----------



## Sapper13 (23. April 2010)

Noname0815 schrieb:


> Jetzt will ich dir nochmal was sagen:
> Ich glaube, du hast das ganze Anliegen gar nicht verstanden.
> Im Moment ist die Stimmung im Raid und in der Gilde super. _Nur man merkt im Gespräch mit anderen Membern, dass dieses Thema einfach da ist_. Sicher nicht bei allen, weil eben es der eine dramatischer sieht, der andere nicht und andere ne ganz andere Meinung dazu haben. ABER - es ist ein Thema das Potenzial hat mal auszubrechen.* Und da sollte man nicht so ganz "nackt" mit Argumenten da stehen. *Wenn man nun keinen Plan von der Klasse hat bleibt einem nix anderes übrig als bei einer solchen Situation die Klappe zu halten - frei nach Dieter Nuhr.
> 
> ...




Ich habs für dich mal deinen Selfown des Tages markiert.

Wenn dein GM zu wenig DMG macht und es in der Gilde darüber Gespräche gibt, dann hast du

A: einen Grund
B: ein Argument

also was willst Du hier Eleschamis verstehen und dich in sein Spiel einmischen. Das ist sein Problem wir er den Schamie verbessert und nicht deins und es geht dich auch nix an. Es geht dich aber wohl etwas an, rechtzeitig bevor die Suppe anfängt zu kochen (oben in Kursiv extra für dich markiert), deinem GM zu sagen, das er nicht andere zu kritisieren hat, wenn er selbst die Leistung nicht bringt. Wenn Du aber davon überzeugt bist, das wenn du Eleschami studiert hast mehr argumente in der Hand hast dann freu ich mich schon darauf zu hören was da für ein Murx rauskommt. Ich möchte bezweifeln das Du innerhalb von einer Woche (und mehr Zeit würde ich mir an eurer Stelle nicht mehr nehmen) den Schami komplett verstanden haben wirst. Aber bitte ich lass mich ja gerne positiv überraschen.


Aber es gibt im Grunde nur ein Argument. GM spielt schlechter und kritisiert andere.....was willst Du mehr. Alles andere ist sein Bier oder meinethalben seins und das eine Elemschamispielers der mehr DPS fährt und gleich equipt ist. Was Du hier versuchst ist albern und einfach nur lächerlich ich würde dich als GM auslachen. Fang doch dein Gespräch am besten mit dem Satz an: Hörmal ich hab mich jetzt mal über den Eleschami etwas schlauer gemacht und ich finde das nicht gut das du andere kritisierst wenn du selbst kein DMG fährst :-) Bitte bitte bitte bitte den TS Mitschnitt posten <-- dafür würde ich sogar noch 5 € zahlen oder als klingelton aufs Handy vermarkten.

Wähle 

1. für den blauen Frosch der Rülbst
2. für die Biene die summt
3. für das arogante WoW Nerdchen welches von seinem GM ne Darmspülung mit nem 12 Zoll Schlauch bekommt 

(49 cent pro SMS)

xD


----------



## JosAngel (23. April 2010)

Moin zusammen... Moin TE...!

Ich musste gerade bei meinem morgendlichen Kaffee und stöbern etwas schlucken...
Vorab möchte ich anmerken das ich seit Februar 2005 WoW spiele, seit Mitte 2005 zusammen mit meiner Frau Leader bin und wir bis zum heutigen Tage erfolgreich eine Gilde führen.
Und nein, ich bin keine 15 Jahre, ganz im Gegenteil: Verheiratet, 4 Kids, alles was zu einem erfolgreichen "Leben" gehört...
Da ich ein ClassicGamer bin, gehen mir eh die Haare hoch wenn ich den ganzen Imba-Gear-DPS-Freeloot-gogogo- Ranz lese - jedesmal!

Das was du hier machst kann man als gemein und hinterfotzig betrachten, weil:
Du richtest dich nicht an vertrauenswürdige Personen in deiner Umgebung, sondern postest dein "Problem" der Öffentlichkeit.
Sowas nennt man anprangern und selbst mit deiner "Ausdrucksweise" ziehst du deinen GM ins Lächerliche, wertest ihn von oben herab...

Anstatt solch einen Schritt zu tun gebe ich dir als alter Hase einen Tip der dich vielleicht auch im RealLife weiterbringt:
Betrachte die Dinge mal aus einer anderen Sicht...
Sehe den Einsatz deines GM´s zur Gemeinschaft, dem Team gegenüber, immerwährend fair, loyal und gerecht zu bleiben und permanent zu versuchen es jedem internen Member Recht zu machen!
Alles was hieraus resultiert kann man nur fühlen oder wissen wenn man solch ein Mensch ist, der sich immer versucht für andere Interessen-Kollegen den Arsch aufzureissen!

Du bist für mich, entschuldige wenn ich nun einfach so urteile - nichts anderes wie ein Mitläufer, ein Befehlsempfänger; jemand der es nicht gebacken bekommt selber was zu machen und auch keinerlei Lust hat in irgendeiner Form verantwortung zu übernehmen.

Dein Kommunikationsproblem gegenüber deinem GM zeugt von "Schwanz einziehen" sich zu stellen und wie es egtl sein sollte in einer gemeinschaft: Sich Gemeinsam der Sache anzunehmen.

Zum anderen, wo ich auch jedesmal bei schmunzeln muss... und ja, ich spiele unter anderem selbst einen Schamy mit Dual auf Heal und Ele:
Einen Ele, zusammen mit dem Begriff "DPS" in einem Satz zu nennen ist schon peinlich!

Was spielst du? Einen Schurken, Off-Krieger oder einen TR?!
Elementar-Schamanen können gar nicht so einen DPS fahren wie diese andern Klassen!
Zum ersten: Mainhand-Waffe & Schild oder Nebenhand oder Stab = Tempo für den Popo.
2tens: Vergesse nie die die CastTime der Zauber...
Und last but not least: 4,7k DPS für´n Ele ist mal gar nicht so schlecht, da ich davon ausgehe das er sehr bedacht auf Tempowertung ist - bei den Zahlen!

Und das nächste mal wenn du vor einem solchen "Problem" stehst: Einfach mal die Fresse halten und nachdenken!!!
Du kannst glaub ich richtig von Glück reden, sollte dein GM das hier lesen und dich dennoch inner Gilde behalten... dann hat diese Person richtig Eier in der Hose!

Stell dir einfach mal vor jemand würde das mit dir machen was du hier mit deinem GM machst...!

Denk ma drüber nach...


----------



## Sapper13 (23. April 2010)

JosAngel schrieb:


> Moin zusammen... Moin TE...!
> 
> Ich musste gerade bei meinem morgendlichen Kaffee und stöbern etwas schlucken...
> Vorab möchte ich anmerken das ich seit Februar 2005 WoW spiele, seit Mitte 2005 zusammen mit meiner Frau Leader bin und wir bis zum heutigen Tage erfolgreich eine Gilde führen.
> ...




Gib mir mal Nachhilfe in Diplomatie okay? Ich hätte es auch gerne so freundlich formuliert, aber Du hast recht, genau das ist es was ich meinte. Wenn ich jemanden vorne herum suggiere: JO GM ALLES TAKKO DU BIST UNSER JEAN CLAUDE VAN DAMME DES RAIDLEITENS und hinten herum dann merke das die Leute sich über ihn belustigen, dann muss ich nicht auf buffed fragen wie ich mein Sozialverhalten verbessern kann und das ganze mit TIPS zum Eleschami schmücken, sondern dann gehe ich zu dem hin und rede mit ihm! Dafür brauch man sich nicht vorbereiten. Wenn man sich dafür vorbereiten muss, dann beweist man folgendes

EPIC = WoW
EPICFAIL = RL ZERO zwischenmenschliche Fähigkeiten.

Ich mag hier immer wie das Arschloch vom Dienst rüber kommen, aber bei mir weißte auf jedenfall woran Du bist. Der TE kommt mir vor wie ein Waschweib!


----------



## Zuckerbub (23. April 2010)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> Gib mir mal Nachhilfe in Diplomatie okay? Ich hätte es auch gerne so freundlich formuliert, aber Du hast recht, genau das ist es was ich meinte. Wenn ich jemanden vorne herum suggiere: JO GM ALLES TAKKO DU BIST UNSER JEAN CLAUDE VAN DAMME DES RAIDLEITENS und hinten herum dann merke das die Leute sich über ihn belustigen, dann muss ich nicht auf buffed fragen wie ich mein Sozialverhalten verbessern kann und das ganze mit TIPS zum Eleschami schmücken, sondern dann gehe ich zu dem hin und rede mit ihm! Dafür brauch man sich nicht vorbereiten. Wenn man sich dafür vorbereiten muss, dann beweist man folgendes
> 
> EPIC = WoW
> EPICFAIL = RL ZERO zwischenmenschliche Fähigkeiten.
> ...




Sehe ich auch so

Wenn ihr so ein toller haufen seid, warum zur hölle musst du dann in nem Forum über deine Buddys ablästern? 

Erbärmlich


----------



## Grushdak (23. April 2010)

Also Sapper,

wenn ich so Deine Posts lese, bekomme ich Kopfschmerzen.
Mit welcher Arroganz und maßlosen Übertreibungen Du hier auftrittst, ist einfach unglaublich.
Deine Aussagen sind so bestückt mit "Fach"wörtern und Vergleichen, die völlig daneben sind.
Du tust so, als würdest Du ja soviel Ahnung haben.
Nur menschliches Einfühlungsvermögen schein Dir nicht gegeben zu sein.
Du solltest Dir vor allem mal angewöhnen Vorposts auch erstmal gründlich zu lesen,
bevor Du so viel und doch nix schreibst.

Wenn Du so in Gesprächen auftrittst, würde ich überlegen, ob ich Dich nicht gleich kicken würde.
Sicher sollte man nicht groß um die Probleme herumeiern.
Nur mit dem Kopf durch die Wand ist keine Art.

Bei dem Problem hat sich keiner hinter dem GM lustig gemacht (ist jedenfalls nicht rauszulesen).
Es kann keiner mit richtigen Argumenten auffahren, weil eben keiner nen Ele-Shamanen kennt/spielt.
Natürlich kann man auch Außenstehende um Rat fragen.
Das hat nunmal überhaupt nix mit Armutszeugnis zu tun.
Ein GM und Raidleiter haben nicht unbedingt dieselben Aufgaben 
Ein GM ist nicht immer auch RL (kann, muss aber nicht sein).
Wenn der Boss liegt, sind am Ende die DPS völlig egal - und irgendwer liegt eh mal hinten (es kann dafür viele Gründe geben).
Wer die Letzen beim Recount gleich rausnimmt, der hat WoW sowieso nicht verstanden.

*@ TE*

Ich würde es erstmal mit nem 2er Gespräch versuchen.
Sollte es nix bringen, nimm die weitere Leitung mit hinzu.
Wenn er wirklich so ein umgänglicher Mensch ist, wird er sich schon auf Gespräche einlassen.
Stellt ihm Fragen, fragt nach seiner Meinung dazu.
Macht ihm Euer Anliegen nicht (gleich) zum Vorwurf.

Viel Erfolg

*@ JosAngel*

Wenn Du ein Vater bist, würde ich mir mal über Deine Ausdrucksweise Gedanken machen.
Es könnte sein, daß Du hier auch mit Kindern redest!

Er hat auch niemanden öffentlich angeprangert, sondern neutral um Rat gefragt.
Und oft ist das auch richtig, wenn man intern nicht so weiter weiß, daß man neutrale Außenstehende fragt -
zumal in diesem Fall hier eh keiner was von nem Ele-Shami zuverstehen scheint.

Und was sind das für Argumente: "Ich spiele seit Febr. 05 - oder bin Vater ... etc".
Diese tun mal absolut nix zur Sache

greetz


----------



## Sapper13 (23. April 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Also Sapper,
> 
> wenn ich so Deine Posts lese, bekomme ich Kopfschmerzen.
> Mit welcher Arroganz und maßlosen Übertreibungen Du hier auftrittst, ist einfach unglaublich.
> ...



Ich hab mehrmals dick und breit gekennzeichnet wo man ganz deutlich herauslesen kann das hinter dem Rücken des GM gesprochen wird. Er schreibt es sogar selbst. Man lacht schon darüber (offensichtlich aber nicht MIT DEM GM) denn sonst wäre dieser Thread hier obsolet. Also les Du erstmal ALLE Followups bevor Du hier irgendwie meinst behaupten zu müssen ich würde was nicht verstehen. Du bist nur son kleiner Happy Hippo ich hab alle lieb Kuschel ich tanz meinen Namen Waldorf mit 18 Jahren Absolvent, aber hier gehts eben doch um das was heut zu Tage wohl eines der größten Probleme in der Gesellschaft zu sein scheint. Leute haben eine Meinung über jemanden anderes und tun sie nicht offen kund, weil sie Angst vor der Reaktion haben.

Das gibts in Freundeskreisen, das gibts in der Firma (Gaypornmanagement nenn ich das) und das gibs sogar in der Partnerschaft (siehe Scheidungsraten)....von daher erzähl mir bitte nichts, wenn Du schon die einfachsten Hinweise nicht verstehen willst, weil dein Gutmenschen Hirn wieder Alarm ruft: Achtung Achtung du könntest jetzt jemanden verletzen. Mal im ernst ich würde es dem GM sagen, und ich kenne auch alle Facetten dies zu tun, aber hier gehts um ne Schmierenkomödie und nicht um nen TIP-Thread.

Und hier Schnucki nochmal für dich schön in dicken schwarzen Lettern der Stein des Anstoßes.

Zitat TE:

Hallo zusammen,

bei uns in der Gilde haben wir so ein kleines Problemchen und irgendwie ist es so, dass es keiner so gerne angehen möchte. Unser GM ist ein richtig netter, feiner Kerl, nur es ist halt so, dass er doch von der Leistung recht weit hinterher hängt. Ich meine, ein Ele-Schami sollte ja bei Sindragosa 25 ein klitzekleinesbisschen mehr dmg fahren als 4,7k dps. ;-)

Nun weiß ich nicht, ob unser Vier-Gestirn von Gilden- und Raidleitung das Thema auch intern anspricht, aber irgendwie tritt da keine Besserung ein. *Vor allem findet das Thema Belustigung, wenn er nach einem Wipe den Verursacher anspricht und fragt was er da für einen Mist gebaut hat.* Ich meine, die Gilde ist ein richtig netter haufen, auch mit der Leitung passt das soweit, nur kanns net sein, dass Leute für Fehler kritisiert werden während der Häuptling unter allem steht. Es kommt dann noch hinzu, dass wir niemanden da haben, der mit Argumenten kommen könnte dass es besser laufen könnte, weil sich keiner mit nem Ele auskennt bzw. ihn im Raid spielt. Kennt da eventuell jemand Vergleichswerte, wieviel Schaden ein Ele raushaun müsste bzw. liegt es eventuell am Movement etc.?

Hätte man auch eventuell im Schami-Forum posten können, aber hier gehts ja auch darum, dass man keinen Unfrieden in der Gilde stiften will...


Nochmal ganz langsam auseinander klamüsert für dich Püppi!

Vor allem findet das Thema Belustigung (leute machen sich lustig) wenn er nach dem Wipe den Verursacher anspricht und fragt was er da für einen Mist gebaut hat. 

So und jetzt erkläre mir mal warum sollte er einen solchen Thread aufmachen, wenn das Thema ÖFFENTLICHE Belustigung gefunden hätte? Denn dann wäre es ja RAUS !!! So ist es aber offensichtlich nicht raus! Und deswegen kommt er hier hin. Oder aber er hätte sagen müssen: Leute unser GM packt einfach nicht die DPS die wir bei Tante Sindra brauchen, er ist Eleschami und fährt 4,5k und er bat mich euch mal zu fragen. <-- hätte aber nach meinem Verständnis ein schlechtes Licht auf den GM geworfen oder meinste nicht.

Sorry JA ich bin ein Korinthenkacker das ist richtig, aber hier hab ich wohl mein 1:0 eindeutig geholt und die Nummer ist vorbei. Der TE kann jetzt machen was er will, aber Du sollest vielleicht einfach mal von der Bahn weg, wo Du für jeden Mutlosen, Kraftlosen, Meinungslosen, Ahnungslosen, Willenlosen, Hirnlosen, und von mir aus auch Lustlosen - Jerk eine Spendenbüchse in Form eines Sympathie-Threads aufmachst.

Leute die sowas zulassen sind für mich das Letzte, sie haben ein Rückrad wie ein Duplo Du kannst es so in Zwei brechen. So schätze ich den TE aber nicht unbedingt ein, den im Gegensatz zu seinen anderen Kollegen hat er wenigstens versucht was zu ändern und jetzt hat er genug und kann entscheiden was er machen will.

So jetzt bin ich schön warm geredet? Wo kommt der nächsten Mimimi Thread :-P


----------



## Lillyan (23. April 2010)

Ihr dürft ja gerne diskutieren, aber mit den Provokationen ist jetzt schluss.


----------



## Uratak (23. April 2010)

Ich denke mal, dass Euer Gildenleader zeitgleich auch Raidleader ist? Sonst dürfte er keine Kritik am Fehlverhalten anderer Spieler äußern. Somit gibt es 3 Optionen aus meiner Sicht:

Option 1:
Wer Kritik übt sollte selber auch damit rechnen Kritik zu bekommen. Im optimalen Fall nimmt er diese an und verbessert sich. Bedeutet er schraubt seine DPS auf 7-9k hoch und macht seinen Job weiter wie bisher.

Option 2:
Euer Raid ist von "Casual-Gamern" durchzogen die mehr als genug Fehler machen und Sachen vergessen, dass er für 24 andere mitdenken muss und nie die Übersicht verlieren darf. Dadurch leidet seine Leistung persönlich drunter ABER Euer Raidfortschritt ist besser. Jetzt wo es angesprochen ist reagiert er "zickig" darauf und hält ab sofort seine Klappe und macht 7-9k DPS, dafür legt ihr nichtmal mehr den Professor.

Option 3:
Ihr haltet die Schnauze und das "Problem" wird blind mitgetragen. Die Folge ist, dass ihr Euch immer mehr reinsteigert und im schlimmsten Fall die Gilde daran zerbricht bzw. einige Spieler den Raid verlassen.

Fakt ist jedoch, dass wenn dieser Spieler kein Raidleader ist sondern nur eine Art "Offizier" darstellt, dann sollte er nicht wegen Vitamin B im Raidpool hängen. Jeder Raidspieler hat die "Pflicht" das maximale entsprechend des Contents aus seinem Char zu holen. Ist er jedoch Raidleader dann ist es seine Aufgabe trotz mangelnder DPS Spieler auf ihre taktischen Fehler hinzuweisen.


----------



## Noname0815 (23. April 2010)

JosAngel schrieb:


> Moin zusammen... Moin TE...!
> 
> Ich musste gerade bei meinem morgendlichen Kaffee und stöbern etwas schlucken...
> Vorab möchte ich anmerken das ich seit Februar 2005 WoW spiele, seit Mitte 2005 zusammen mit meiner Frau Leader bin und wir bis zum heutigen Tage erfolgreich eine Gilde führen.
> ...



So, ich muss jetzt noch mal was deutlich machen:

Ich möchte hier NIEMANDEN niedermachen. Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass unser Gildenmeister ein Noob ist oder sonst was, denn ich kann niemandem unterstellen mies zu spielen wenn ich die Klasse selber niemals gespielt habe.

Ich verstehe was Du meinst, aber jetzt mal ehrlich: Ist hier jemand mal auf die Idee gekommen, dass ich mir diese Informationen aus 2 Gründen einhole???

Grund 1: wenn die Kritiker in der Gilde recht haben, muss das dem Gildenmeister mitgeteilt haben (daher Argumente sammeln)
Grund 2, und das will ich hier jetzt mal hervorheben: wenn die Kritik unberechtigt ist, HAT MAN AUCH MAL ARGUMENTE, SEINEN GELDENMEISTER ZU SCHÜTZEN UND DIE LEUTE RUHIG ZU STELLEN!!! Daher - auch Argumente sammeln. Ich will einfach wissen, was Sache ist und eventuell ein Problem aus der Gildengemeinschaft aus der Welt schaffen.
Du kannst Dir sicher sein, ich bin jemand der zu der Meinung steht, aber ich habe es bisher nicht und werde es auch nicht zulassen, dass jemand unseren Gildenmeister, der die Raids überhaupt auf die Beine stellt unberechtigt niedermacht. Das hat er nicht verdient.

Ich bin bestimmt kein Mitläufer. Ich könnte jetzt sagen, das Thema geht mir hinten dran vorbei, was juckt mich was in der Gilde passiert? Nein, tue ich nicht. Glaub mir, wenn jemand in der Gilde negativ über andere (unberechtigt) herzieht, bekommt derjenige sein Fett weg. Für mich gehört aber zu jeder Diskussion eine gute Argumentation, sonst wirds lächerlich.


----------



## Sapper13 (23. April 2010)

Hast Du mit deinem GM schon gesprochen?


----------



## Chiary (23. April 2010)

Moin NoName,

da ja soziale Kompetenz eine große Rolle für einige Leute spielt möchte ich auch mal meinen Senf zu dieser Angelegenheit abgeben, die ich nun schon von gestern an verfolgt habe.

Ich habe mit WoW zu Classiczeiten angefangen, habe unterschiedliche Raidgilden erlebt, war lange Zeit CL, war selbst GL bis ich dieses Amt aufgrund meiner beruflichen Situation abgeben musste, und habe eine ganze Weile die RL in der Gilde eines guten Freundes übernommen.
Ausserdem stehe ich mitten im Berufsleben ( inkl. WE-Diensten ), führe erfolgreich einen Haushalt und habe 2 Kinder.
Ob mich das nun qualifiziert etwas zu deiner Situation zu sagen stelle ich dennoch in Frage ( wollte es aber mal eben erwähnen, muss ja Bedeutung haben, zumindest wenn ich den Threadverlauf so lese ).
Trotzdem poste ich ^^

Also, vergiss mal alles was Du hier ( und über weiterführende Links ) zum Ele erfahren hast.
Das sind nämlich alles Infos aus 2. Hand. Es ehrt Dich das Du in das Gespräch gehen willst mit Hintergrundwissen, aber genau Dieses bietet auch viel Potential total auf die Nase zu fallen, denn wenns tiefer in die Materie geht sitzt Du auf dem Trocknen.
Gestehe im Gespräch ruhig ein das Du keine Ahnung von seiner Klasse hast ( und auch nicht zwingend haben musst ), Dir die von diversen Addons ausgespuckten Werte allerdings irgendwie sehr gering vorkommen und Du mal nachfragen möchtest wieso das so ist.

Sprich ihn an auf das was Dir aufgefallen ist, sprich nur für Dich, nicht für die Gilde.
Denn ob Du es Dir nun vorstellen kannst oder nicht, wenn Du für Alle sprichst will, wenn es zu einem öffentlichen Thema wird, niemand sonst aus der Gilde je etwas gesagt haben dazu und Du stehst allein da.

Bleib sachlich, freundlich und übe, im Idealfall, maximal positive Kritik.
Frag nach Hintergründen und biete Hilfe an ( ggf. bestimmte Ansagen übernehmen um ihn zu entlasten ).

Wichtig ist auch, schnapp Dir Euren GM in einer ruhigen Minute, nicht mitten im Raid, aber auch nicht kurz davor oder danach.
Zieht Euch in einen geschlossenen TS Raum zurück ( oder flüstert im Chat ) so das Euch auch niemand stören kann.

Das sind aber nur Vorschläge, was Du daraus übernimmst oder nicht, liegt ganz bei Dir.

Wünsche Dir jedenfalls einen angenehmen und vor allem klärenden Gesprächsverlauf.

LG
Chi


----------



## Metadron72 (23. April 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Wer darf denn bei dir auf Platz 13-15 stehen? Mir fällt spontan keine Klasse ein, die extrem im Schaden hinterherhinkt. Tauschst du grundsätzlich alle aus, die dort stehen?



harhar, owned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, ansonsten sprich ihn doch einfach drauf an und guck was er selber dazu sagt


----------



## Rabaz (23. April 2010)

Hängt ihn auf den Lumpen, scheiß drauf ob er ein netter Kerl und guter Gilden- und raidleiter ist. 

DPS ist das Kriterium nach dem man sich seine Spielgefährten aussucht, und sonst garnix.


----------



## Sturmjäger (23. April 2010)

Dieser Thread ist einmal mehr ein überflüssiges Beispiel für die seit einiger Zeit vorherrschende
Meinung Dps ist alles und alles andere ist Nichts.

Was habt ihr eigentlich zu den Zeiten gemacht, als es weder Recount noch Gearscore gab?

Habt ihr mal überlegt, dass diese Addons das "Spiel" in eine völlig sinnlose Richtung geführt haben?

Was bedeutet eine hohe DPS, wenn der Boss nicht gelegt wird? Nichts
Was bedeutet eine hohe DPS, wenn du nach dem halben Bosskampf OOM bist oder tot? Nichts
Was bedeutet es, wenn der Boss liegt und alle sich freuen? Alles.
Vor allem, wenn durch Skill, Movement und Mitdenken das Team es gemeinsam geschafft hat und nicht die Hälfte der Leute bange auf Recount schauen und sich fragen, uiuiui, hole ich xy auf Position z bis zum Bosskampfende noch ein? Es soll ja tatsächlich Leute geben, die bei einem Wipe noch möglichst lange stehen bleiben und Damage raushauen bis zum Umfallen, nur damit ihr Recount und Dmg-Platz besser werden, weil eventuell höher stehende Leute schon down sind.... Mann Mann Mann

Schaltet doch einfach mal euer Recount während eines Raids ab oder deinstalliert Gearscore.
Ohne Recount wäre dem TE nie was anderes eingefallen als zu merken, hey die Gilde ist stimmig, der GM ist ein feiner Kerl und wir schaffen im Raid auch was.
Ergo: alles Fein und bestens.

Fein und bestens? Nein, mist aber auch, das Ganze Feine und Beste wird zu Nichts, weil jemand "das Gefühl" hat, der GM fährt "irgendwie" zu wenig schaden.....
Denke mal darüber nach.

Eine gute Raidtruppe legt auch ohne Recount und Gearscore die Bosse. Und wenn nicht, wird gefälligst am Skill und am Boss gearbeitet, nicht aber am neuesten Update von RC und GS.

Noch immer und für alle Zeiten gilt, wer Skill hat und wenn eine Truppe Skill hat, ist der Gearscore völlig Wurst.
Wenn man im Raid die Bosse legt, die man sich vornimmt und die Raidtruppe mit der Zeit kontinuierlich Progress macht ist die DPS völlig Wurst, weil es stimmig sein muss, wenn man vorankommt; egal ob da 4,5k steht oder 5,4k.

@Rabaz: genau solche Leute wie du sind der Tumor im Spiel miteinander, bamm bamm und Gogo und sonst nix....mann wie arm.


----------



## AmigaLink (23. April 2010)

Dieser thread hat eine erfrischend hohe Diskussionsqualität. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Rabaz schrieb:


> Hängt ihn auf den Lumpen, scheiß drauf ob er ein netter Kerl und guter Gilden- und raidleiter ist.
> 
> DPS ist das Kriterium nach dem man sich seine Spielgefährten aussucht, und sonst garnix.


Ich hoffe sehr das dies Ironisch gemeint ist.
Wenn nicht, dann hast du weder das Spiel noch das Problem des TEs verstanden.
6 setzen, und am besten in Zukunft nix mehr zu dem Thema schreiben!



Noname0815 schrieb:


> So, ich muss jetzt noch mal was deutlich machen:
> 
> Ich möchte hier NIEMANDEN niedermachen. Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass unser Gildenmeister ein Noob ist oder sonst was, denn ich kann niemandem unterstellen mies zu spielen wenn ich die Klasse selber niemals gespielt habe.
> 
> ...


Ich muss gestehen ich habe dich anfänglich etwas falsch eingeschätzt. Bleibe aber dennoch bei der Kernaussage meines letzten Beitrages, welche auch mit einigen anderen Beiträgen hier überein stimmt.

Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstehe, dann bist du nicht der Kläger sondern nur jemand der mitbekommt das einige Leute aus der Gilde über deinen GildenLeiter lästern.
Wie du richtig erkannt hast, besteht da massiver Handlungsbedarf, sonst wird eure Gilde an der Geschichte kaputt gehen. (Ihr wäret nicht die ersten denen das -auf diese weise- passiert.)

Deine Vorgehensweise ist aber falsch.
Du brauchst kein wissen über einen Ele-Schamie. Weder um deinen Gildenleiter zu schützen, noch um ihm das bestehende Problem zu nennen.
*Dein Gildenleiter muss nur wissen was sich da -hinter seinem Rücken- in der Gilde tut.*
Glaub mir, ein Gildenleiter kann Kritik vertragen. Er muss es können, denn er hat mit Dingen zu tun die kannst du dir noch nicht einmal im entferntestem vorstellen.

Als Außenstehender kann man die ganze Situation nicht richtig beurteilen und somit nicht genau sagen was zu tun ist.
Grundsätzlich musst du aber nur deinen Gildenleiter darauf aufmerksam machen das -hinter seinem Rücken- über ihn gelacht wird, weil er Fehler anderer Kritisiert während er selber (nach Ansicht der anderen) keine 100%ige Leistung erbringt.
Wenn er schlau ist, dann wird er eine Gildensitzung einberufen bei der offen über die bestehenden Probleme Diskutiert wird.

Grundsätzlich ist es scheiß egal welche Leistung man selber erbracht hat. Wenn man bei einem anderem einen Fehler bemerkt hat, der zum Wipe geführt hat, dann kann man dem das auch sagen. Das gilt natürlich erst recht wenn man Raidleiter oder Gildenleiter ist.
Gleichzeitig muss man selbstverständlich auch seine eigene Leistung einbeziehen. Wenn ich mit meinen DPS unter dem Durchschnitt liege und der Boss in Enrage gegangen ist, dann habe ich ganz klar auch einen Fehler gemacht. Wenn der Boss jedoch keinen Enrage-Timer hat oder der Wipe zustande gekommen ist weil das Jägerlein sein Pet in eine Mobgruppe geschickt hat, oder Schurke-Fußkrank in irgendeinem mist stehen geblieben ist, oder Hexer-Manadurst mit seinem Aderlass das Mana der Heiler verlasen hat -damit er im Penismeter nicht abfällt-, dann darf ich das durchaus zur Sprache bringen ohne das irgendjemand auch nur auf die Idee kommen darf meine fehlende DPS zu bemängeln!

Entscheidend ist die Gesamtsituation!

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich dir sagen das solche kritischen Gildensituationen normalerweise von irgendwelche Querulanten verursacht werden, die sich wie Kinder verhalten weil sie keine Kritik vertragen können oder etwas falsch verstanden haben. Diese Querulanten müssen (bevor sie die komplette Gilde aufgewiegelt haben) verstehen das man ihnen nicht die Wurst klauen wollte, sondern nur noch etwas Butter unter die Wurst schmieren möchte damit das Brot nicht so trocken ist.
Wenn die Querulanten das nicht verstehen und weiterhin Unruhe in die Gilde bringen, dann müssen sie leider die Gilde verlassen!!!



			
				Sturmjäger schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne Recount wäre dem TE nie was anderes eingefallen als zu merken, hey die Gilde ist stimmig, der GM ist ein feiner Kerl und wir schaffen im Raid auch was.
> Ergo: alles Fein und bestens.


Danke, du sprichst mir aus der Seele. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin kein feind von ReCount und GearScore. Ganz im Gegenteil, ich finde diese AddOns äußerst nützlich.
Aber leider können 95% aller WoW Spieler mit den Informationen -die sie von diesen AddOns erhalten- absolut nichts anfangen bzw. werten sie vollkommen falsch aus!

Gebt einem Kind -das nicht Rechnen kann- keinen Taschenrechner. Es wird das Rechnen damit niemals lernen!


----------



## Noname0815 (23. April 2010)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> Hast Du mit deinem GM schon gesprochen?



Um das Thema kurz zu beenden: Ja
Bezüglich der Antworten habe ich mir halt meine Gedanken gemacht und das Thema angesprochen. Klar, er war ziemlich stinkig bezüglich des Posts (hab ich ihm auch direkt gesagt, will da lieber gleich mit offenen Karten spielen). Die Kritik bzw. das Thema an sich hat er relativ locker genommen. Da ich jetzt auch kein Kameradenschwein bin sind natürlich keine Namen bezüglich von Membern von mir genannt worden, alles andere wäre auch hinterfotzig. Ging ja jetzt auch darum, dass da ein Konflikt am anschwillen ist und bevor es hochkocht kann man das nun anpacken.
Er wird wohl diesbezüglich eine zum nächsten Raid eine kleine Ansprache halten und die Sache ansprechen. Find ich persönlich schonmal klasse, dass er sich dem stellt und die persönlichen Dinge da zu Gunsten der Gilde hinten anstellt.

Was jetzt nun den Post hier angeht, wo ich mir ein paar Ratschläge angeht... nunja, da war er natürlich angepisst und wird sich seine Gedanken machen. Ich hätte das Thema vielleicht auch anders angehen können, da geb ich ihm ja recht. Was da nun an Konsequenzen kommt lasse ich erstmal auf mich zukommen. Aber wenn dann dieses heimliche Getuschel endlich aufhört und die Leute merken, dass da am Kopf der Gilde jemand mit offenem Ohr sitzt (auch oder gerade was Kritik an ihm angeht), dann ist mir das jede Konsequenz wert!

So long... ich hoffe, dass dieser Thread zumindest auch anderen etwas hilft, die ein ähnliches Problem haben und da Anfangs ähnlich rammdösig vorstehen wir ich vor paar Tagen oder die letzten Wochen.


----------



## AmigaLink (23. April 2010)

Ist doch prima gelaufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

